# what's in a name



## lorenmd (Apr 30, 2016)

i am at WKV and when talking to our concierge she said they are not going to be using vistana experience on anything except legal documents.  they are calling  themselves westin and sheraton villas collection or westin villas club or sheraton villas club. they have actually been told not to use the vistana name  and they will not be using the ILG name.  tomorrow is the new day and we are going to our owner's update in the morning  I'll let you know what they call it.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 30, 2016)

That makes sense - but kind of amusing that the employees don't like the name either.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 30, 2016)

The brands that they sell are Westin and Sheraton, so that does make sense. Vistana doesn't really have any name recognition outside of the few resorts that still carry that in their resort name. I do think they need a better brand name for the overall club. They may have a hard time figuring that out with Marriott buying the hotel brands and they can't use Marriott in the new brand.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 30, 2016)

Starwood knew what it was doing when it changed the name.  They knew they were looking to sell and specifically did not want to sell the Starwood name (or Westin or Sheraton) along with the Vacation club.  I am almost surprised they didn't try to officially rename the existing resorts removing the W or S designation.

I dislike the new name as well.


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 30, 2016)

But really this is just the parent company name. Just like yum brands.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 30, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Starwood knew what it was doing when it changed the name.  They knew they were looking to sell and specifically did not want to sell the Starwood name (or Westin or Sheraton) along with the Vacation club.  I am almost surprised they didn't try to officially rename the existing resorts removing the W or S designation.
> 
> I dislike the new name as well.



I think though that they understood without the Sheraton and Westin names on the resort, the value of the timeshare business would have been severely diminished. Those brands were worth a lot of money and the amount of the agreement to be able to continue to carry those brands, while high, is worth a lot. They needed to keep those brands even if they went with a lousy company name.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 30, 2016)

Does this mean we can change our forum name back?

or perhaps Starwood (VSE)? or another suggestion?

very annoying to see the forum name change - especially before May 1....

who's with me?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 30, 2016)

May 1 is tomorrow - we aren't going to change it back for one day.

Our goal is clarity - newbies will not know what "VSE" is.

We also listed Sheraton and Westin in the forum title :



> Vistana Signature Experiences (formerly Starwood)
> Discussions about the *Westin / Sheraton* branded Timeshare network


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 30, 2016)

can we vote? or is this an oligarchy?
as it seems that at the consumer level - name is not changing - so... VSE may be confusing.
IMO


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 30, 2016)

David - I don't like the new name at all, and I am going to refer to it as "VSE" when I post.  

But it is the new name, and the new forum title is accurate, even if it isn't appealing.

Continuing to call it "Starwood," is simply not true.

At the consumer level it will be Westin/Sheraton/Vistana/Harborside/LakesideTerrace, etc. - too many names for a forum title.

It is a benevolent dictatorship...  :rofl:


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 30, 2016)

BTW - Before you go all jarta on me - I do not have the ability to change forum names, but I did suggest the name to TUG owner, Brian Rogers, and he changed it a few days early.  

Brian is a busy man, and it didn't seem worth bothering him to ask him to change it back, and then change it again on May 1.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 30, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> BTW - Before you go all jarta on me - I do not have the ability to change forum names, but I did suggest the name to TUG owner, Brian Rogers, and he changed it a few days early.
> 
> Brian is a busy man, and it didn't seem worth bothering him to ask him to change it back, and then change it again on May 1.



jarta?

 Is that another Malaprop?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 30, 2016)

taterhed said:


> jarta?
> 
> Is that another Malaprop?



No - "jarta" was a former TUG member, before your time.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 30, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> No - "jarta" was a former TUG member, before your time.



Brings back good memories!


----------



## canesfan (Apr 30, 2016)

What is interesting is that Starwood renamed the company then another company bought it. Who's to say ILG really wants to use the new name? It has no brand recognition, it's not as if they have to keep it. Should be interesting to see what happens under ILG.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 30, 2016)

Pedro said:


> Brings back good memories!



That is one way to look at it....  :ignore::ignore::ignore:


----------



## scootr5 (Apr 30, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> BTW - Before you go all jarta on me




Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 2, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> David - I don't like the new name at all, and I am going to refer to it as "VSE" when I post.
> 
> But it is the new name, and the new forum title is accurate, even if it isn't appealing.
> 
> ...



As in other post.

TUG jumped the gun here IMO

Call Center still using Starwood
On-Line using Starwood
Sales is using Starwood

yet - TUG uses VSE

makes total sense...


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2016)

Dave - you lost me - what would hanging on to the "Starwood" name for a few more days accomplish?

Please be aware that the name change also involved changes in other areas of TUG, and programming changes - not just the forum name.  

It's not logical to change it back for a few days, and then change it again, when the roll-over goes through.


----------



## SMHarman (May 2, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> As in other post.
> 
> TUG jumped the gun here IMO
> 
> ...


Exactly. Starwood Vacation Ownership and the associated use of the westin and Sheraton brands on Timeshares is owned by vse. 

Just like yum brands owns pizza hut and taco bell. 

A fast food forum would not call it a yum forum but taco bell or pizza hut. 

Referring to legal ownership structures not common nomenclature makes no sense. Heck, should I Alphabet that for you or do you still Google it or set your nest by alphabet thermostat?


----------



## lizap (May 2, 2016)

Sorry Denise, I have to agree.  Should be renamed (e.g., Westin, Sheraton, and affiliated resorts).. Like someone said, Vistana is a holding company and has no meaning to most.




SMHarman said:


> Exactly. Starwood Vacation Ownership and the associated use of the westin and Sheraton brands on Timeshares is owned by vse.
> 
> Just like yum brands owns pizza hut and taco bell.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2016)

I agree - that's why this is at the top of the forum:



> Vistana Signature Experiences (formerly Starwood)
> Discussions about the *Westin / Sheraton* branded Timeshare network



Folks - I understand that you don't like the name, but not including VSE in the title, because you don't like it, doesn't make things any clearer.

Suggestion:  Why don't we revisit this in 6 mos. or a year.  Right now, no one has any idea what ILG is going to do with branding - they may change it to something else, or common usage may be something else.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 2, 2016)

I'll bet that as soon as all the i's are dotted and t's are crossed there'll be directives from ILG to all VSE representatives that it's time to incorporate the new name into all literature and the reps' lexicons, if for no other reason than the Starwood hotel company deliberately separated itself in name from the timeshares in anticipation of being sold.  Both suitors for HOT had contingencies in their offers that the timeshares have to be completely spun off in advance of closing.  It's apparent that HOT doesn't want the timeshares to be acting as if nothing's changed.

As much as it's difficult to adjust to those changes, what good reason is there for TUG to not roll with them?  SVO owners already know where to find their forum but this way, prospective VSE owners will be able to search for and easily find it. I agree with Denise that it'd be foolish to go back now when you consider that the name change stays regardless of what happens with the ILG takeover, and I think the way she proposed it (keeping the Starwood, Westin and Sheraton names front and center) works for all concerned.


----------



## lizap (May 2, 2016)

Sue, I bet if VSE is to be found anywhere, it will be in very small print.  They want to keep the Westin and Sheraton names front and center.  That's what II has done with Hyatt TSs - I don't see why this will be different. I think a more appropriate title might be: VSE (Westin, Sheraton, and affiliated resorts) or Westin, Sheraton, and affiliated resorts (VSE).




SueDonJ said:


> I'll bet that as soon as all the i's are dotted and t's are crossed there'll be directives from ILG to all VSE representatives that it's time to incorporate the new name into all literature and the reps' lexicons, if for no other reason than the Starwood hotel company deliberately separated itself in name from the timeshares in anticipation of being sold.  Both suitors for HOT had contingencies in their offers that the timeshares have to be completely spun off in advance of closing.  It's apparent that HOT doesn't want the timeshares to be acting as if nothing's changed.
> 
> As much as it's difficult to adjust to those changes, what good reason is there for TUG to not roll with them?  SVN owners already know where to find their forum but this way, prospective VSE owners will be able to search for and easily find it. I agree with Denise that it'd be foolish to go back now when you consider that the name change stays regardless of what happens with the ILG takeover, and I think the way she proposed it (keeping the Starwood, Westin and Sheraton names front and center) works for all concerned.


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2016)

lizap said:


> Sue, I bet if VSE is to be found anywhere, it will be in very small print.  They want to keep the Westin and Sheraton names front and center.  That's what II has done with Hyatt TSs - I don't see why this will be different. I think a more appropriate title might be: VSE (Westin, Sheraton, and affiliated resorts) or Westin, Sheraton, and affiliated resorts (VSE).



But that is a different situation, because the Hyatt resorts kept the Hyatt name.

VSE is not keeping the Starwood name.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 2, 2016)

SMHarman said:


> Exactly. Starwood Vacation Ownership and the associated use of the westin and Sheraton brands on Timeshares is owned by vse.
> 
> Just like yum brands owns pizza hut and taco bell.
> 
> ...





lizap said:


> Sorry Denise, I have to agree.  Should be renamed (e.g., Westin, Sheraton, and affiliated resorts).. Like someone said, Vistana is a holding company and has no meaning to most.



I don't understand these comments.  VSE isn't the parent company of SVO, it's the new name of SVO with ILG becoming the parent company.  They may be keeping the Starwood, Westin and Sheraton names where they exist in the individual resort names, but SVO is gone regardless of who will be the parent company.

From the 6/16/15 press release:


> Starwood Hotels & Resorts Worldwide, Inc. (NYSE:HOT) today announced a key milestone toward the planned spin-off of its vacation ownership business into a separate publicly traded company. Starwood Vacation Ownership (SVO), which will be named Vistana Signature Experiences, Inc. upon completion of the spin-off transaction ...


----------



## SueDonJ (May 2, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> But that is a different situation, because the Hyatt resorts kept the Hyatt name.
> 
> VSE is not keeping the Starwood name.



I agree.  Thinking of it in terms of Marriott's timeshare spin-off five years ago, if they hadn't kept the Marriott name then I would have expected the TUG forum to change its name to whatever new name the company selected.


----------



## lizap (May 2, 2016)

Regardless, I bet ILG will keep the Westin, Sheraton names; my understanding is they have that right.  Most people probably will not be aware of the Vistana name unless they use it at newly developed resorts.




SueDonJ said:


> I don't understand these comments.  VSE isn't the parent company of SVO, it's the new name of SVO with ILG becoming the parent company.  They may be keeping the Starwood, Westin and Sheraton names where they exist in the individual resort names, but SVO is gone regardless of who will be the parent company.
> 
> From the 6/16/15 press release:


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2016)

Using VSE, Starwood, Sheraton, and Westin in the forum name covers all the bases.

Again - let's review in 6 mos. or a year when we know if ILG is keeping the VSE name, and/or what common usage will be.


----------



## lizap (May 2, 2016)

IF ILG has the legal right to keep the Westin, Sheraton names, it would be brand suicide to change it anytime soon.




DeniseM said:


> Using VSE, Starwood, Sheraton, and Westin in the forum name covers all the bases.
> 
> Again - let's review in 6 mos. or a year when we know if ILG is keeping the VSE name, and/or what common usage will be.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 2, 2016)

lizap said:


> Regardless, I bet ILG will keep the Westin, Sheraton names; my understanding is they have that right.  Most people probably will not be aware of the Vistana name unless they use it at newly developed resorts.



I'll bet they do, too, as long as HOT allows them to do so (which it appears they are.)  But the criticism in this thread that I don't understand is that the forum shouldn't be called VSE because those resort names are still in use.  If Denise had proposed changing the forum name to ILG (as the parent company) then I could understand the criticism.  Changing the forum name to reflect the new timeshare company name, though, makes perfect sense IMO.


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2016)

lizap said:


> IF ILG has the legal right to keep the Westin, Sheraton names, it would be brand suicide to change it anytime soon.



I don't think anyone has questioned that - the question is, what is SVO going to be called?

Right now, it's Vistana Signature Experiences.  Really, really dumb name.  If ILG has any sense, they will change it quickly before it has any brand recognition.  

But we don't know how that is going to shake out, yet.

If/when the name changes, or some other common usage becomes prominent, I will be the first one to change the forum name.


----------



## lizap (May 2, 2016)

Bingo, that's what I think is going to happen. Provided they have the legal right (I think they do), they are NOT going to rename WSJ, WKORV, WPORV, WKV, Vistana.  Would be really dumb.



DeniseM said:


> I don't think anyone has questioned that - the question is, what is SVO going to be called?
> 
> Right now, it's Vistana Signature Experiences.  Really, really dumb name.  If ILG has any sense, they will change it quickly before it has any brand recognition.
> 
> ...


----------



## SueDonJ (May 2, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> I don't think anyone has questioned that - the question is, what is SVO going to be called?
> 
> Right now, it's Vistana Signature Experiences.  Really, really dumb name.  If ILG has any sense, they will change it quickly before it has any brand recognition.
> 
> ...



If HOT demanded a name change to remove Starwood prior to the spin-off, they probably also wouldn't allow usage of either Westin or Sheraton in the new company name.  At least the timeshares have some historical connection to Vistana.  With the trends in the industry toward alternative usage for existing and new timeshare ownership, I think it was genius to include "Experiences."  Given all that, what would you suggest for a new name?


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2016)

Haven't given it much thought, but if they could use the Westin name for the whole company, that would have prestige and brand recognition.

Westin Vacation Ownership

Westin-Sheraton Vacation Ownership.


----------



## lizap (May 2, 2016)

Really all depends on the wording in the legal documents.  If the documents allow it, I bet no way ILG changes many of the Westins to Vistana...




SueDonJ said:


> If HOT demanded a name change to remove Starwood prior to the spin-off, they probably also wouldn't allow usage of either Westin or Sheraton in the new company name.  At least the timeshares have some historical connection to Vistana.  With the trends in the industry toward alternative usage for existing and new timeshare ownership, I think it was genius to include "Experiences."  Given all that, what would you suggest for a new name?


----------



## taterhed (May 2, 2016)

Over hyped 

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 2, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> If HOT demanded a name change to remove Starwood prior to the spin-off, they probably also wouldn't allow usage of either Westin or Sheraton in the new company name.  At least the timeshares have some historical connection to Vistana.  With the trends in the industry toward alternative usage for existing and new timeshare ownership, I think it was genius to include "Experiences."  Given all that, what would you suggest for a new name?



I'm sure the Westin and Sheraton brand names for timeshares were licensed to ILG as part of the spin-off (just as the Marriott name was licensed in that spin-off).  Although it may be that that licensing (including the use of the Starwood brand) does not include the use of those brand names as part of the company name.

I agree with you about the use of "Experiences".  It seems that several of the high end timeshare companies are trying to market an overall vacation concept, not just timeshares, and to create a "currency" that they will sell to us (i.e. points) in order to pre-pay for those vacation experiences.


----------



## lizap (May 2, 2016)

Don't think so.  We bought Westin because of it's quality reputation.  Probably would have never considered a Vistana TS.




taterhed said:


> Over hyped
> 
> sent from my cell phone...


----------



## SueDonJ (May 2, 2016)

lizap said:


> Really all depends on the wording in the legal documents.  If the documents allow it, I bet no way ILG changes many of the Westins to Vistana...





vacationtime1 said:


> I'm sure the Westin and Sheraton brand names for timeshares were licensed to ILG as part of the spin-off (just as the Marriott name was licensed in that spin-off).  Although it may be that that licensing (including the use of the Starwood brand) does not include the use of those brand names as part of the company name. ...



I agree that they'd be crazy to change the resort names, which it doesn't appear that HOT is requiring them to do that at any time now or in the future.  But if HOT isn't letting them use Starwood, Westin or Sheraton in the new _company_ name, which it does appear they placed that restriction, what's left?


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2016)

Here is another thing - what about the Westin and Sheraton Hotels, that will now be managed by Marriott?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 2, 2016)

I think I read that Marriott doesn't have plans to change or discontinue the starwood brand name on the hotels for at least the next year or two. The same with the Starpoint program.  So for now they will continue side by side with the current M hotels and reward program.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 2, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Here is another thing - what about the Westin and Sheraton Hotels, that will now be managed by Marriott?



Marriott, Int'l (MAR) says that in the immediate aftermath of the takeover there won't be any changes to those hotels, for whatever that's worth.  They now license the "Marriott" name to the separate company for Marriott timeshare resorts so there's a blueprint for them to license the "Sheraton" and "Westin" names to VSE for those resorts.


----------



## SMHarman (May 2, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> I don't understand these comments.  VSE isn't the parent company of SVO, it's the new name of SVO with ILG becoming the parent company.  They may be keeping the Starwood, Westin and Sheraton names where they exist in the individual resort names, but SVO is gone regardless of who will be the parent company.
> 
> From the 6/16/15 press release:


At the simplest level if I continue to visit Starwoodvacationownership.com to book my westin or Sheraton timeshare then the whole vse thing is irrelevant. 

Now starwood rebranded the TS entity pre sale but did not rebrand the website or domain name. Why is the change pushed through now when the rebrand mail / announcement was months ago in June 2015.

http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...ood-Announces-Filing-Form-10-Planned-Spin-off


----------



## SueDonJ (May 2, 2016)

SMHarman said:


> At the simplest level if I continue to visit Starwoodvacationownership.com to book my westin or Sheraton timeshare then the whole vse thing is irrelevant.
> 
> Now starwood rebranded the TS entity pre sale but did not rebrand the website or domain name. Why is the change pushed through now when the rebrand mail / announcement was months ago.



I think Denise proposed the change just now because the legalities with ILG were supposed to be completed the other day.  I wouldn't expect any changes in the official websites or documents prior to the legalities being complete but, if you wait to change the TUG name until everything on the related websites is changed you could be waiting a loooooong time.  Marriott's timeshare spin-off was five years ago but the new website is just a couple months old now.


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2016)

SMHarman said:


> At the simplest level if I continue to visit Starwoodvacationownership.com to book my westin or Sheraton timeshare then the whole vse thing is irrelevant.
> 
> Now starwood rebranded the TS entity pre sale but did not rebrand the website or domain name. *Why is the change pushed through now* when the rebrand mail / announcement was months ago.



_Yesterday,_ they were suppose to re-brand the SVO website, and roll SVO control over to ILG, but due to a delay, it has been postponed for a few days.

I don't think you will visit "Starwoodvacationownership.com" after the rebranding is complete - I think that link will re-direct you to a website with a different name.

ILG doesn't own the Starwood name, so they are going to have to change the branding on everything.


----------



## taterhed (May 2, 2016)

lizap said:


> Don't think so.  We bought Westin because of it's quality reputation.  Probably would have never considered a Vistana TS.



I agree with you.  If they change the name...it will be a mistake IMHO

Hopefully, all the 'hype' about the name change is just smoke.

Vistana is almost as bad as the Chevy 'No-va'    (no go).

Although....it's a 'classic' name now and respected.  Who knew?


----------



## SMHarman (May 2, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> I don't think you will visit "Starwoodvacationownership.com" after the rebranding is complete - I think that link will re-direct you to a website with a different name.


But none of us _know_


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2016)

In a few days, the website will be re-branded - I'd be happy to continue this discussion then.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 2, 2016)

SMHarman said:


> But none of us _know_



I think you _do_ know that Starwood Vacation Network/Ownership doesn't exist as the name of the HOT timeshare segment/company anymore.  The name change to Vistana Signature Experiences is a done deal, was announced by HOT and the spin-off process began in 2015.  It was also a contingency of any acquisition offers that HOT entertained for its own sale before ultimately settling on the pending acquisition by MAR.

Prior to the timeshare company's completed acquisition by ILG, as the seller HOT doesn't have any pressing need to change the website domain/official docs/etc because all related activity remains with them until the acquisition is complete.  But after, when ILG assumes full official ownership, I don't think there's any doubt that you'll begin to see significant changes.  It may be that the new company will subcontract some of the IT functions from HOT for a limited time period, which is what happened following Marriott's timeshare spin-off, but that doesn't mean the name change isn't a foregone conclusion.

It costs real money for companies to re-brand.  I would be very surprised if ILG decides to immediately re-brand VSE to another new name anytime soon, but if that's what you all think should happen then I hope they're listening to you.


----------



## lizap (May 2, 2016)

It would not surprise me at all for ILG to drop OR not promote the Vistana name.  They can do what they want..  All this was done prior to the acquisition.



SueDonJ said:


> I think you _do_ know that Starwood Vacation Network/Ownership doesn't exist as the name of the HOT timeshare segment/company anymore.  The name change to Vistana Signature Experiences is a done deal, was announced by HOT and the spin-off process began in 2015.  It was also a contingency of any acquisition offers that HOT entertained for its own sale before ultimately settling on the pending acquisition by MAR.
> 
> Prior to the timeshare company's completed acquisition by ILG, as the seller HOT doesn't have any pressing need to change the website domain/official docs/etc because all related activity remains with them until the acquisition is complete.  But after, when ILG assumes full official ownership, I don't think there's any doubt that you'll begin to see significant changes.  It may be that the new company will subcontract some of the IT functions from HOT for a limited time period, which is what happened following Marriott's timeshare spin-off, but that doesn't mean the name change isn't a foregone conclusion.
> 
> It costs real money for companies to re-brand.  I would be very surprised if ILG decides to immediately re-brand VSE to another new name anytime soon, but if that's what you all think should happen then I hope they're listening to you.


----------



## youppi (May 2, 2016)

People say that Vistana means nothing but Starwood means nothing too. I never saw a Starwood hotel. I saw Westin, Sheraton, St-Regis, Four Points hotels but no Starwood hotels. I had never heard of Starwood before I had learned on TUG and II community what was SVN/SVO. So, IMO Vistana or Starwood is the same "no meaning" for lot of people.

For people who have question about the resorts name, from https://www.starwoodvacationnetwork.com/news-faq

WILL MY RESORT CONTINUE TO BE OPERATED AS A WESTIN OR SHERATON BRAND?

Yes. A long-term license agreement will be in place to ensure Vistana continues to be the exclusive provider of vacation ownership for the renowned Westin® and Sheraton® brands as well as our SPG affiliation, ensuring no disruption for Owners.


----------



## SMHarman (May 2, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> Marriott, Int'l (MAR) says that in the immediate aftermath of the takeover there won't be any changes to those hotels, for whatever that's worth.  They now license the "Marriott" name to the separate company for Marriott timeshare resorts so there's a blueprint for them to license the "Sheraton" and "Westin" names to VSE for those resorts.


That licence was already put in place by Starwood pre spin off. Marriott can't rescind that contract.


----------



## SMHarman (May 2, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Here is another thing - what about the Westin and Sheraton Hotels, that will now be managed by Marriott?


They are acquiring HOT. Hot has entered into long term management contracts with these hotels under these brands. You cant just go tearing those up along with the hotel owners investment in the design and branding required for them to comply with that brand. 

These brands are not going away for at least the duration of the current management contracts.


----------



## SMHarman (May 2, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> I think Denise proposed the change just now because the legalities with ILG were supposed to be completed the other day.  I wouldn't expect any changes in the official websites or documents prior to the legalities being complete but, if you wait to change the TUG name until everything on the related websites is changed you could be waiting a loooooong time.  Marriott's timeshare spin-off was five years ago but the new website is just a couple months old now.


Did the legal day one change for Marriott get pushed through so promptly. It appears not as the Marriott forum does not reflect the legal name of the Marriott TS entity.


----------



## SMHarman (May 2, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> _Yesterday,_ they were suppose to re-brand the SVO website, and roll SVO control over to ILG, but due to a delay, it has been postponed for a few days.
> 
> 
> ILG doesn't own the Starwood name, so they are going to have to change the branding on everything.



I read the news. 

I also think there will be a transition period and this site can move at the pace of the transition.  Not preempt it.


----------



## SMHarman (May 2, 2016)

lizap said:


> It would not surprise me at all for ILG to drop OR not promote the Vistana name.  They can do what they want..  All this was done prior to the acquisition.


Exactly. Vse was needed to create a new traded legal entity. Now it's just an intermediate holding company.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 2, 2016)

SMHarman said:


> I read the news.
> 
> I also think there will be a transition period and this site can move at the pace of the transition.  Not preempt it.



To be fair, Denise's proposal to Admin for the name change on TUG was very clear in that The Day was expected to be May 1.  I don't think she or the Admin who made the change jumped the gun purposely in order to tick off people.  The delay with ILG's takeover was very last minute and seeing as how they've announced that it will be a very short delay, what's the harm in keeping things as they are until ILG decides to change the current name (if that's what they decide to do?)


----------



## dioxide45 (May 2, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> To be fair, Denise's proposal to Admin for the name change on TUG was very clear in that The Day was expected to be May 1.  I don't think she or the Admin who made the change jumped the gun purposely in order to tick off people.  The delay with ILG's takeover was very last minute and seeing as how they've announced that it will be a very short delay, what's the harm in keeping things as they are until ILG decides to change the current name (if that's what they decide to do?)



Actually, the name change was done rather early. I think it was changed last Tuesday or Wednesday? I don't think it was done to piss people off. Though it is the lack of attention to detail that causes riff here. It didn't have to be that way.

Obviously the delay in the acquisition closing just magnifies the name of the forum, no need to change it back for a week or three. I can understand why the name of the forum was chosen, but it didn't have to be the legal name of the company. Just as the Marriott forum isn't the legal name of the company.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 2, 2016)

SMHarman said:


> Exactly. Vse was needed to create a new traded legal entity. Now it's just an intermediate holding company.



I disagree.  VSE isn't a holding company, it's the current legal name of what was formerly Starwood's timeshare segment of HOT.  Starwood could have spun off the segment without renaming it, thus allowing the takeover company to have first naming rights, but they didn't because they wanted an obvious separation between the timeshares and hotels (apparently in order to market HOT-minus-the-timeshares to new suitors.)

Contrast that with Marriott's timeshare spin-off, during which the renaming and legal separation were done concurrently because MAR was allowing the new company to keep the name Marriott in its new incantation.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 2, 2016)

SMHarman said:


> Did the legal day one change for Marriott get pushed through so promptly. It appears not as the Marriott forum does not reflect the legal name of the Marriott TS entity.



Marriott's TUG forum has never had the company's legal name - not when it was "Marriott Vacation Club Int'l" (under the Marriott, Int'l umbrella) and not since it's become "Marriott Vacations Worldwide" (as a separate stand-alone company.)  I wasn't the moderator when Marriott timeshares were spun off and remembering back then, can see why DaveM didn't feel a need to change it because they never lost the name Marriott.

But if you're asking me if I'd prefer that the TUG forums all carry the legal names of the various timeshare companies, yes!  My answer is yes!  There's a symmetry and an order to that type of system, which would benefit TUG because new people tend to search the legal names of things.  If I ruled the world the TUG Marriott forum would be called "Marriott Vacations Worldwide" and the tag line under it would read, "Marriott Vacation Club Weeks and Destination Club Points, Ritz-Carlton and Grand Residence Clubs, and Marriott Rewards Loyalty Program."  But I don't rule the world, obviously.


----------



## SMHarman (May 2, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> Marriott's TUG forum has never had the company's legal name - not when it was "Marriott Vacation Club Int'l" (under the Marriott, Int'l umbrella) and not since it's become "Marriott Vacations Worldwide" (as a separate stand-alone company.)  I wasn't the moderator when Marriott timeshares were spun off and remembering back then, can see why DaveM didn't feel a need to change it because they never lost the name Marriott.
> 
> But if you're asking me if I'd prefer that the TUG forums all carry the legal names of the various timeshare companies, yes!  My answer is yes!  There's a symmetry and an order to that type of system, which would benefit TUG because new people tend to search the legal names of things.  If I ruled the world the TUG Marriott forum would be called "Marriott Vacations Worldwide" and the tag line under it would read, "Marriott Vacation Club Weeks and Destination Club Points, Ritz-Carlton and Grand Residence Clubs, and Marriott Rewards Loyalty Program."  But I don't rule the world, obviously.


Then perhaps there needs to be a tidy up of all names. Maybe by then the name of this sub forum will be clearer!


----------



## SueDonJ (May 2, 2016)

SMHarman said:


> Then perhaps there needs to be a tidy up of all names. Maybe by then the name of this sub forum will be clearer!



Works for me!


----------



## dioxide45 (May 2, 2016)

I think the problem is that a newbie coming here may not know where to go to discuss Westin and Sheraton timeshares. Sure this is in the forum description, but that description only shows up if you are looking at the forum list. It isn't there in the forum drop down. Of course, not everyone will read the descriptions either.

I wonder how many Starwood owners even know the name is changing when just getting 10% of the owners to send in their proxy for HOA voting is a struggle?


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2016)

It appears that Starwood owners are in the throes of the 5 stages of grief over the death of the Starwood name.

1. Denial - We were in this stage for awhile.  Yeah, there was an announcement made about the name change, but we didn't see any changes, so we ignored it.

2. Anger - I think some of us are right here - we can't ignore the name change any more - it's real.  The forum name changed and the website is changing.  Change is hard - we don't like it.

3. Bargaining  - Some of us have moved on to bargaining already.  Maybe if TUG changes the name back, it won't be so real and painful - we can pretend it really isn't changing.

4. Depression - I predict this will hit when the website is rolled out under the name VSE, and all the "Star" monikers are changed to something else.

5. Acceptance - 3 mos. or less.   By then we will be complaining about the way ILG is running VSE, and the name change will be minor.  

OR, the VSE name will have been replaced by something better - or worse.


----------



## SMHarman (May 3, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> It appears that Starwood owners are in the throes of the 5 stages of grief over the death of the Starwood name.
> 
> 1. Denial - We were in this stage for awhile.  Yeah, there was an announcement made about the name change, but we didn't see any changes, so we ignored it.
> 
> ...


I think this is not about stages of grief but confusing changes we have not yet seen on the HOT / VSE / ILG side. 

Considering the Marriott forum had not had its name changes 5 years later, I'm more curious, what's the rush here. 

ILG has paid to continue to use the westin and Sheraton brands the resorts are not rebranding. 

Watchful waiting would have been a better approach.


----------



## canesfan (May 3, 2016)

I agree, this was rushed. This was done based on an announcement done months ago. You have no idea what has gone on behind the scenes for the deal between ILG & Starwood for the sale. Who knows what was written into the negotiations and the sale contract regarding the actual timeshares new name. Changing it before the rollover was hasty, unless you have some insider information.


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2016)

canesfan - Despite the hopeful posts to the contrary, there is no doubt that SVO's name has been changed to Vistana Signature Experiences.  This is a matter of public record and it has been well documented.

As stated previously, the roll-over to VSE was supposed to take place on May 1, and at the very last minute, it was postponed until later this month.  

At this point, it doesn't make much sense to change the forum name back for a few days, and then change it again in a few days, so we will hold tight for the official roll-over.

We can only hope that ILG changes the name to something more palatable.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 3, 2016)

SMHarman said:


> I think this is not about stages of grief but confusing changes we have not yet seen on the HOT / VSE / ILG side.
> 
> Considering the Marriott forum had not had its name changes 5 years later, I'm more curious, what's the rush here.
> 
> ...



The TUG Marriott forum didn't require a name change because "Marriott" was never scheduled to be dropped from the new company name when the timeshares were spun off.

I agree with Denise that this forum's name should be changed because the new, existing, current name of the formerly-Starwood timeshare segment no longer contains the word "Starwood" in it.

When the companies announced that the legalities of ILG's acquisition would be completed on May 1 (at which time presumably/logically HOT will no longer allow "Starwood" to be used with the timeshares) Denise proposed to Admin that the forum name be changed in conjunction.  Her suggested new name and tag line for the forum is a good one - it references the new company name which new owners/members will find when doing a search, it references the former "Starwood" name which will aid existing owners/members, and it references the most common resort names which will still be in use after ILG's takeover.

Admin may have jumped the gun which is unfortunate in light of the delay that was announced after the TUG forum name change, but it doesn't make much sense to change it back when from all accounts the delay is expected to be very short.

I think Denise and TUG Admin are getting a bad rap here.  They're not any more responsible for the changes that you're facing than The Man In The Moon would be, and they're only trying to help people - existing as well as new owners/members - navigate their way to TUG's always-helpful forums.  Cut them some slack why don't you?


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 3, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Dave - you lost me - what would hanging on to the "Starwood" name for a few more days accomplish?
> 
> Please be aware that the name change also involved changes in other areas of TUG, and programming changes - not just the forum name.
> 
> It's not logical to change it back for a few days, and then change it again, when the roll-over goes through.




Sorry for the delay in response...

You mentioned it was changed as not to confuse newbies - my point is that MSC hasn't changed to VSE, Sales has not been using VSE, the Call Center is not using VSE, the Resorts are not using VSE - only the business/financial side is using VSE.

yet - TUG changes it as not to be confusing.
jumping the gun - IMO

The Powers can do what they want, but do not use the 'less confusing' argument - seems more like underlying disdain to me... IMO


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2016)

AGAIN - we did _inadvertently_ jump the gun.  

1)  Admin changed the name to VSE as soon as I brought it up - instead of waiting until the actual roll-over.  I had no idea that was going to happen.

2)  Then, the May 1, roll-over was postponed by Starwood and ILG.

_Both of these things were/are out of my control._

However, it is a waste of time to ask Admin. to change everything back for a few days, since we are expecting the roll-over to take place this month.

If the ILG roll-over does NOT change SVO to VSE, I will be the first one to ask Admin to change the forum title to whatever they do change to - I will be thrilled if they don't use VSE!

But, there is no indication that that is going to happen.


----------



## bizaro86 (May 3, 2016)

canesfan said:


> I agree, this was rushed. This was done based on an announcement done months ago. You have no idea what has gone on behind the scenes for the deal between ILG & Starwood for the sale. Who knows what was written into the negotiations and the sale contract regarding the actual timeshares new name. Changing it before the rollover was hasty, unless you have some insider information.



Actually, the contracts are a public document, it has been filed with the SEC.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 3, 2016)

bizaro86 said:


> Actually, the contracts are a public document, it has been filed with the SEC.



Yep, the HOT timeshare segment name/admin changes were official with the Form 10 filed 6/16/15.  Denise waited almost a year to propose the TUG forum name change only a few days before the ILG takeover expected on 5/1/16. etcetcetc ...


----------



## SMHarman (May 3, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> I agree with Denise that this forum's name should be changed because the new, existing, current name of the formerly-Starwood timeshare segment no longer contains the word "Starwood" in it.
> 
> When the companies announced that the legalities of ILG's acquisition would be completed on May 1 (at which time presumably/logically HOT will no longer allow "Starwood" to be used with the timeshares) Denise proposed to Admin that the forum name be changed in conjunction.  Her suggested new name and tag line for the forum is a good one - it references the new company name which new owners/members will find when doing a search, it references the former "Starwood" name which will aid existing owners/members, and it references the most common resort names which will still be in use after ILG's takeover.



Presumably. 

Legal entity no longer contains the word. 

But unless you have found a domain name registration or screen shots of the New branding that is all it is. Best guesses and asumptions.


----------



## Seagila (May 3, 2016)

SMHarman said:


> But unless you have found a domain name registration or screen shots of the New branding that is all it is. Best guesses and asumptions.



This?






And this?

*Domain Name: vistanasignatureexperiences.com*
Registry Domain ID: 1938797175_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.ascio.com
Registrar URL: http://www.ascio.com
Updated Date: 2015-06-15T11:51:17Z
*Creation Date: 2015-06-15T07:51:14Z*
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2016-06-15T11:51:14Z
Registrar: Ascio Technologies, Inc
Registrar IANA ID: 106
Registrar Abuse Contact Email: abuse@ascio.com
Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +44.2070159370
Domain Status: OK
Registry Registrant ID:
Registrant Name: Domain Administrator
*Registrant Organization: SVO Trademark, Inc.*
Registrant Street: San Marco Court
Registrant City: Orlando
Registrant State/Province: FL
Registrant Postal Code: 32819
Registrant Country: US
Registrant Phone: +1.2039646000
Registrant Phone Ext:
Registrant Fax:
Registrant Fax Ext:
Registrant Email: domain.administrator@starwoodhotels.com
Registry Admin ID:
Admin Name: Domain Administrator
Admin Organization: SVO Trademark, Inc.
Admin Street: San Marco Court
Admin City:  Orlando
Admin State/Province: FL
Admin Postal Code: 32819
Admin Country: US
Admin Phone: +1.2039646000
Admin Phone Ext:
Admin Fax:
Admin Fax Ext:
*Admin Email: domain.administrator@starwoodhotels.com*
Registry Tech ID:
Tech Name: NetNames Hostmaster
Tech Organization: Netnames Ltd
Tech Street: 37th Floor
Tech Street: 25 Canada Square
Tech City: London
Tech State/Province: London
Tech Postal Code: E14 5LQ
Tech Country: GB
Tech Phone: +44.2070159370
Tech Phone Ext:
Tech Fax: +44.2070159375
Tech Fax Ext:
Tech Email: hostmaster@netnames.net
Name Server: ns1.netnames.net
Name Server: ns2.netnames.net
Name Server: ns5.netnames.net
Name Server: ns6.netnames.net
DNSSEC: unsigned
URL of the ICANN WHOIS Data Problem Reporting System: http://wdprs.internic.net/
>>> Last update of WHOIS database: 2016-05-03T18:19:04 UTC <<<


----------



## SMHarman (May 3, 2016)

Seagila said:


> This?


On what website. 

Yum brands has a corporate brand logo and a pizza hut logo. Your point.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 3, 2016)

SMHarman said:


> Presumably.
> 
> Legal entity no longer contains the word.
> 
> But unless you have found a domain name registration or screen shots of the New branding that is all it is. Best guesses and asumptions.



They won't be active until the ILG takeover, which Denise proactively advised TUG Admin would happen on 5/1.  But the actual name change has been official since June, 2015.

HOT didn't have a need to make official user-end changes to domains/etc during this interim period because the timeshares, under their new name, were still being administered under HOT.  They could have made those changes but why would they invest all that cost when they knew the separate timeshare company would be sold, and they knew that upon the sale the new parent company wouldn't be able to use the "Starwood" name so would have to immediately implement new administrative actions?

Has ILG given any indication at all that they'll be changing the VSE company name to something else in conjunction with their imminent takeover?  If not, what's the purpose in effectively denying that VSE exists?  It seems counter-productive to wish and hope that things aren't exactly as they are.


----------



## Seagila (May 3, 2016)

SMHarman said:


> On what website.
> 
> Yum brands has a corporate brand logo and a pizza hut logo. Your point.




You asked for proof of both, so I was merely obliging. 




SMHarman said:


> But unless you have found a *domain name registration* or *screen shots of the New branding* that is all it is. Best guesses and asumptions.


----------



## SMHarman (May 3, 2016)

Seagila said:


> You asked for proof of both, so I was merely obliging.


None of that proves how I will sign in and book next week. Just what the logo on the intermediate holding company financial statements looks like.

It's been a year and that has not been on a single doc at a single resort.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 3, 2016)

I don't feel bad for you all since you still get to go to those wonderful resorts ( which are/were also known as  Westin Sheraton & Starwood.)

Just be glad you not me and have to go from Club Intrawest to Embarc by DRI


----------



## SueDonJ (May 3, 2016)

SMHarman said:


> None of that proves how I will sign in and book next week. Just what the logo on the intermediate holding company financial statements looks like.
> 
> It's been a year and that has not been on a single doc at a single resort.



Why do you keep calling it an "intermediate holding company?"  Its the new official name of the HOT timeshare segment, has been since June 2015, and from all indications in the official sec.gov documents will continue to be the official company name when ILG's acquisition of it is complete.  ILG's statements don't refer to it as anything other than "Vistana Signature Experiences," and you've now seen proof that domain names have been registered for that name.  What is "intermediate" about any of that?

Like I said, HOT had good reason to hold off and let the new parent company re-brand everything upon the sale completion, i.e. the real money it costs to make those user-end changes.  But ILG will have to make the changes because they're related to contingencies of both the ILG and MAR acquisitions of HOT holdings.


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2016)

SMHarman - If you know something about the new branding, that we don't, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## SMHarman (May 3, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> Why do you keep calling it an "intermediate holding company?"  Its the new official name of the HOT timeshare segment, has been since June 2015, and from all indications in the official sec.gov documents will continue to be the official company name when ILG's acquisition of it is complete.  ILG's statements don't refer to it as anything other than "Vistana Signature Experiences," and you've now seen proof that domain names have been registered for that name.  What is "intermediate" about any of that?


Because it is...
HOT - listed co - multiple shareholders
  |
VSE 100% owned by HOT.
Owns the timeshare assets and tech and IP of HOT

Inital plan to spin out this IHC to become separate listed co. When that occurred the shareholders of hot would get shares of VSE. HOT value falls and vse value compensates. 

Now this IHC will transfer to ILG ownership. 

What that transfer does to the public facing assets of VSE on llegal day one is all of ours wild guess. 

But we assume.


----------



## Ken555 (May 3, 2016)

I'm just going to call it VSWTF.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2016)

Ken555 said:


> I'm just going to call it *VSWTF.*



To get the full impact - read these letters out loud!  

:hysterical:


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2016)

SMHarman said:


> Because it is...
> HOT - listed co - multiple shareholders
> |
> VSE 100% owned by HOT.
> ...



I think Steve knows things he ain't saying - sure hope he's right!


----------



## lizap (May 3, 2016)

ILG certainly has the right to change the name. Keep in mind it was Starwood that came up with the name, not ILG.  Looking at our poll, it would appear to be a good idea.  ILG has a strategic plan and the name 'Vistana' may very well not fit into that plan. Time will tell...



DeniseM said:


> I think Steve knows things he ain't saying - sure hope he's right!


----------



## SueDonJ (May 3, 2016)

SMHarman said:


> Because it is...
> HOT - listed co - multiple shareholders
> |
> VSE 100% owned by HOT.
> ...



Contrasted with Marriott's timeshare spin-off the stock issues here aren't unusual or an indicator of anything other than Starwood spinning off the timeshares to a newly-created company (VSE) and immediately positioning it for a sale to another company.  Again contrasting with Marriott's spin-off everything seems positioned here such that ILG is acquiring VSE with absolutely no indication that another name change is planned, but with all indications that system-wide VSE rebranding will be required upon the sale completion.

But you're right, we assume, based on what we know.  Do you know something that the rest of us don't, that leads you to so strongly deny what appears to be happening?

*****
This all started because Denise thought the TUG forum name should reflect the new name of the company under which the formerly-Starwood timeshares would be known, Vistana Signature Experiences, as of the expected sale transaction date, 5/1/16.  She could have suggested it last year when the name change became effective but she waited until The Date was announced, just last week.  I can understand questioning why the TUG change was made prior to the transaction being completed (which again, was inadvertent and an honest mistake) but I don't at all understand the criticisms against "Starwood" being replaced with "Vistana Signature Experiences" in the forum title.  "Starwood" doesn't exist anymore as a timeshare company, and regardless of how good or bad VSE makes you feel, it is what it is.

Reading here that somehow Denise had sinister motives ... I don't get that at all.  The reason I'm in this thread is because watching from outside it seems like she's being used as a punching bag by the folks who don't like Starwood's actions, and that's not fair.  But I'm walking away now, giving you all time to vent your frustrations freely.  I really hope that you're able to come to terms with whatever happens sooner rather than later, and I really hope that in the meantime you ease up on Denise.  In her shoes I wouldn't have nearly the patience or the sense of humor she's displaying.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 3, 2016)

lighten up people, TUG didnt cause this to happen.

if new owners are going to be searching for information on what they purchased, and what they are purchasing is "vistana blah blah"....then the name change is a good thing.

I doubt any existing owners are confused about what forum this is =)

blaming denise is utterly ridiculous, as she asked me first and I said it was just fine.



> I'm just going to call it VSWTF.



if this keeps up, I might just use this name instead!


----------



## dioxide45 (May 3, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> Contrasted with Marriott's timeshare spin-off the stock issues here aren't unusual or an indicator of anything other than Starwood spinning off the timeshares to a newly-created company (VSE) and immediately positioning it for a sale to another company.  Again contrasting with Marriott's spin-off everything seems positioned here such that ILG is acquiring VSE with absolutely no indication that another name change is planned, but with all indications that system-wide VSE rebranding will be required upon the sale completion.
> 
> But you're right, we assume, based on what we know.  Do you know something that the rest of us don't, that leads you to so strongly deny what appears to be happening?
> 
> ...



They actually announced that the name would be changed and would be effective upon the successful spinoff of the new company. So the new name wasn't effective last June, it was just last June when it was announced.



> _Starwood Vacation Ownership (SVO), which will be named Vistana Signature Experiences, Inc. upon completion of the spin-off transaction, has filed an initial Form 10 Registration Statement (Form 10) with the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission. _


, source

So changing the name of the forum last June would have really been in haste.

Until the spinoff happens, SVO is just another division within HOT.



> Reading here that somehow Denise had sinister motives ... I don't get that at all.  The reason I'm in this thread is because watching from outside it seems like she's being used as a punching bag by the folks who don't like Starwood's actions, and that's not fair.  But I'm walking away now, giving you all time to vent your frustrations freely.  I really hope that you're able to come to terms with whatever happens sooner rather than later, and I really hope that in the meantime you ease up on Denise.  In her shoes I wouldn't have nearly the patience or the sense of humor she's displaying.



I too don't believe Denise had sinister motives, but it all goes back to, did it really need to be changed and what other options were there that it could it have been changed to? It seems to me that this is just another on a small but growing list of recent changes that were made with very little thought put behind them. It seems that changing the forum name to match the company name was quick and easy, even though other forums don't follow this same pattern.

After reading up on the history of Vistana, I don't really see anything wrong with the name. Vistana is probably one of the biggest success stories in the timeshare industry. Other than the fact that it hasn't really been seen in public since the late 1990's. That is the core of the problem for ILG. Brand awareness will be a challenge for them if they try to make Vistana their public facing brand. Which they may very well do. They may make the Vistana name great again. Still not a fan of "Experiences" though.


----------



## SMHarman (May 3, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> Contrasted with Marriott's timeshare spin-off the stock issues here aren't unusual or an indicator of anything other than Starwood spinning off the timeshares to a newly-created company (VSE) and immediately positioning it for a sale to another company.  Again contrasting with Marriott's spin-off everything seems positioned here such that ILG is acquiring VSE with absolutely no indication that another name change is planned, but with all indications that system-wide VSE rebranding will be required upon the sale completion.
> 
> But you're right, we assume, based on what we know.  Do you know something that the rest of us don't, that leads you to so strongly deny what appears to be happening?
> 
> ...





DeniseM said:


> I think Steve knows things he ain't saying - sure hope he's right!



I've read all 200 odd pages of the form 10.  Nothing else.  Took a while to find that, it is not directly linked to HOT as it is not part of HOTs filings but the future VSE listing.

Form 10 highlights
Page 13 (all are the page of the PFD, not the page number on the page)

*Our Name*
As we continue to work toward the completion of the spin-off process, we are pleased to unveil our new corporate name—Vistana Signature Experiences. This new, yet familiar, name builds on a 35-year history and our recognized reputation for excellence. While our name is familiar, our new look represents the exciting future opportunities that exist for our owners, associates, guests and stockholders as we seek to continue to deliver the exceptional experiences that our travelers have come to expect.
More than a reflection of our enduring history, we believe the name Vistana captures the essence of who we are: a forward-looking company that empowers travelers to expand their travel horizons and see the world in new and unexpected ways. Signature Experiences speaks to what our customers expect from us and what we deliver—personalized travel experiences that are unique and memorable—as unique as their own signature.
Vistana Signature Experiences will complement the strength of the iconic Westin and Sheraton brands and the power of the SPG Program—all of which resonate and connect with our owners and guests—and remain integral to their affinity with our Company and their use and enjoyment of our products and services.
We will continue to operate our business under the Starwood Vacation Ownership name until completion of the spinoff.

Page 95
*Intellectual Property*
We manage and sell VOIs under the Westin and Sheraton brands. After the spin-off, we will have the exclusive right to use the Westin and Sheraton brands in the vacation ownership business and the right to use the St. Regis and The Luxury Collection brands in connection with the existing St. Regis and The Luxury Collection fractional residence properties under the License Agreement that we will enter into with Starwood. See “Certain Relationships and Related Party Transactions – Agreements between Starwood and Vistana Relating to the Separation – License Agreement” for more information. We operate in a highly competitive industry and the intellectual property we use, including brands, logos, trademarks, service marks and trade dress, is very important to the marketing and sales of our products and services. We believe that the Licensed Marks, as defined below, and other intellectual property have come to represent the highest standards of quality, service and value to our owners, sales guests, customers, trade partners and employees. We will also invest in our own intellectual property, including Vistana, which is our trademark. We have applied and will continue to apply to register our trademarks in markets in which we conduct business. We will enforce our rights against the unauthorized use of our intellectual property by third-parties and otherwise protect our intellectual property through strategies and in jurisdictions we deem appropriate. We will also consider developing other intellectual property, including network program names, to use in association with our business.

And Page 100
*'Our Spin-off from Starwood Hotels & Resorts Worldwide, Inc.*
On February 10, 2015, Starwood announced a plan to spin-off its vacation ownership business to stockholders as a separate, publicly traded company. Vistana was incorporated in Delaware on June 10, 2015 for the purpose of holding this business. To effect the distribution, Starwood and Vistana will implement an internal reorganization that will result in Vistana owning Starwood’s vacation ownership business and the Transferred Properties. Vistana will include the following:
• The legal entities containing the majority of Starwood’s legacy vacation ownership business;
• The legal entity operating our internal timeshare points-based exchange, which provides our owners the flexibility to vacation at any resort within our vacation ownership network and the ability to convert their annual occupancy rights into Starpoints to redeem for stays within Starwood’s approximately 1,200 worldwide hotel and resort properties that participate in the SPG Program;
• The legal entities containing The Westin St. John Resort and Villas located in the U.S. Virgin Islands. The resort’s operations have historically been included in Starwood’s vacation ownership business since January 1, 2013, and have been included in all historical periods of Vistana’s combined financial statements; and • The legal entities containing the Transferred Properties that are being transferred from Starwood to Vistana for conversion, in whole or in part, to vacation ownership inventory over time. These properties include: The Westin Resort and Spa, Cancun; The Westin Resort and Spa, Puerto Vallarta; The Westin Resort and Spa, Los Cabos; Sheraton Kauai Resort; and Sheraton Steamboat Resort. The vacation ownership portion of Sheraton Steamboat Resort is currently included within the vacation ownership business; Vistana is obtaining the hotel associated with the resort.

Certain entities which historically have been included in Starwood’s vacation ownership and residential business, and whose operations are included in Vistana’s combined financial statements, will be retained by Starwood after the spin-off, as follows:
·         The entity that developed SRBH, which currently represents Vistana’s residential segment. The development of this project was completed in 2011, with opening in January 2012. The hotel portion of the project was transferred in 2012 to the Americas segment of Starwood as a wholly owned hotel. In addition to managing the development of SRBH, we also had responsibility for the marketing and sales efforts for the whole-ownership luxury residence portion of the project. The residential portion sold out in 2014 with a majority of the closings occurring in 2012 and 2013. The sell out of the residential portion of SRBH generated approximately $1.1 billion in total revenues; and

• Two legal entities comprising Vistana’s ownership interests in Aruba, which consist primarily of land held for development. These entities are currently included in Vistana’s vacation ownership sales and financing segment.


----------



## SMHarman (May 3, 2016)

Page 149
*License Agreement*
We intend to enter into the License Agreement with Starwood pursuant to which Starwood will grant us the exclusive right to use the Westin and Sheraton marks (collectively, the “Westin/Sheraton Licensed Marks”) in connection with the operation of our vacation ownership business. We will be permitted to use the Westin/Sheraton Licensed Marks where we currently operate our vacation ownership business and in approved new locations around the world where we expand our business, subject to obtaining Starwood’s approval pursuant to the License Agreement. 

Starwood will grant us the right to operate the Licensed Business under the Westin/Sheraton Licensed Marks, which includes access to methods, designs, processes, arrangements, and certain nomenclature for developing and operating vacation ownership properties branded under the Licensed Marks (the “System”). Starwood will also grant us the right to use The Luxury Collection and St. Regis marks (together with the Westin/Sheraton Licensed Marks, the “Licensed Marks”) in connection with the operation and sale and re-sale of existing The Luxury Collection and St. Regis fractional residence properties at The St. Regis Residence Club, New York, The St. Regis Residence Club, Aspen, and The Phoenician Residences, a Luxury Collection Residence Club, Scottsdale (the “Specified Fractional Projects”). Starwood will grant us the right to operate the Specified Fractional Projects under The Luxury Collection and St. Regis marks, which includes access to the System.

The License Agreement will have an 80-year initial term with two additional terms of 30 years each, provided we meet specified sales thresholds and are not then in breach of the agreement. After the term (as it may be extended) ends, we may continue to use the Licensed Marks on a non-exclusive basis for a “tail period” of 30 years in connection with products and projects that were using the Licensed Marks, or were approved for development, when the term ended, subject to certain limitations.

We will be permitted to use the Licensed Marks in connection with products, properties and programs that are part of our vacation ownership business as of the date of the spin-off, or, in the case of Westin/Sheraton Licensed Marks, that become part of our vacation ownership business in the future if they satisfy certain requirements, in each case as long as they continue to meet applicable standards and policies.

Subject to our compliance with the non-affiliation requirements set forth in the License Agreement, we will be permitted to use brands other than Licensed Marks in our business. We may also propose new vacation ownership projects to Starwood, including fractional projects, under one of Starwood’s brands other than the Westin/Sheraton Licensed Marks, subject to Starwood’s review and approval, in its sole discretion, and agreement on economics and other terms of a separate license agreement for any such project.

We may not use the “Starwood” name post spin-off as part of any of our (or our affiliates’) legal entity names, project names, exchange program names or licensed club names or other components of our vacation ownership business. We will not use or allow our affiliates to use a Licensed Mark as part of one or more of our legal entity names, project names, club names or exchange program names without prior consent of Starwood, except as permitted under the terms of the License Agreement. We will be permitted to display Starwood brands generally consistent with past practice as part of our operations, sales and marketing activities, in accordance with applicable standards and policies.

We will pay a royalty fee to Starwood equal to a fixed fee of $30 million per year, plus 2% of the applicable sales price paid to us or our affiliates for sales of vacation ownership interests that are identified with or use the Licensed Marks. The fixed fee will be increased every five years by an inflation rate index, compounded annually. The License Agreement will contain customary requirements obligating us to keep records of and report transactions subject to royalty fees, and will grant Starwood customary inspection, review and audit rights.

We generally will be required to comply with standards and policies applicable to each of the Licensed Marks in connection with the operation of our vacation ownership business under the Licensed Marks (the “Licensed Business”). Starwood will have inspection and approval rights to monitor our compliance with these standards. The standards and policies include construction and design standards; graphic standards for use of the Licensed Marks and the System; sales, service and operating standards; and quality assurance and customer satisfaction requirements. We will also be required to comply with Starwood’s customer data privacy and security standards and protocols.

We will not be permitted to use the Licensed Marks in a way that endorses, or suggests affiliation with, any other brand, product or service, with exceptions permitted under the License Agreement. We will not allow our owners to use their usage rights or points (or other benefits) at luxury, upper-upscale or upscale hotels other than those operated or franchised by Starwood, except through permitted general exchange programs or tour operator arrangements that are in compliance with Starwood’s standards and policies, or as otherwise permitted by the License Agreement. We will have the ability to engage in certain transient rental activities with respect to inventory of units operated under the Licensed Marks, subject to restrictions set forth in the License Agreement.

We will be required to obtain Starwood’s consent to develop or operate any additional vacation ownership properties, clubs or programs under the Licensed Marks or System. We will be required to obtain Starwood’s consent for material changes or expansions to properties operated under the Licensed Marks in certain instances. Starwood will have the right to reject a proposed project based on specific parameters to be set forth in the License Agreement. Disagreements regarding any rejected projects will be resolved in accordance with a dispute resolution mechanism prescribed under the terms of the License Agreement.

However, except as permitted under the License Agreement, we will not be permitted to operate vacation ownership properties branded under the Licensed Marks that are in operation as of the distribution date under another brand unless: (1) we deflag the resort because a property owners’ association we do not control fails to comply with the License Agreement or breaches, terminates or elects not to renew the resort operating agreement with us, or (2) we reasonably determine (and Starwood reasonably agrees) that the resort no longer adequately represents the then-current applicable brand positioning. We will not be permitted to use any of the Licensed Marks or other customer-facing sales assets or facilities using Starwood’s intellectual property (such as phone numbers, websites, domain names, etc.), the SPG Program or other branded elements of Starwood’s operations, the System, or any Starwood intellectual property to promote, market or sell any product or service that is not part of the Licensed Business.

For additional fees, Starwood will continue to provide us with certain mandatory and optional centralized services for the term of the License Agreement relating to the Licensed Business. Service areas include sales and marketing, distribution, revenue management, technology and operations.

If we breach our obligations under the License Agreement, Starwood would be entitled to pursue appropriate remedies. Depending on the nature of the breach these could include the rights to seek injunctive relief and/or monetary damages; cease providing marketing, transient reservations services and other services to us; terminate our development rights; terminate our rights to use the Licensed Marks and all intellectual property associated with the System at specific locations that are not in compliance with applicable standards and policies; or terminate the License Agreement.

Starwood has registered certain of the Licensed Marks for vacation ownership services in all jurisdictions in which we currently operate vacation ownership properties under the Licensed Marks. However, Starwood does not have affirmative trademark rights in the Licensed Marks in relation to every aspect of our business in every country around the world, and we therefore may not be able to use one or more of the Licensed Marks to expand various aspects of our business into one or more new countries.

Except as expressly permitted under the License Agreement, unless we obtain Starwood’s prior written consent, we will not be permitted to assign, delegate or sublicense any of our rights or obligations under the License Agreement; sell, transfer or dispose of all or substantially all of the assets relating to the Licensed Business; merge or consolidate with any other entity unless we are the surviving entity, or effect a Change in Control (as defined in the License Agreement). We and Starwood will indemnify each other against certain liabilities arising from our respective businesses.


----------



## SMHarman (May 3, 2016)

*Non-Competition Agreement*
We intend to enter into a Non-Competition Agreement with Starwood that will bind us and our subsidiaries and certain affiliates.

Starwood and its subsidiaries will agree not to engage, directly or indirectly, in (i) the timeshare business under any brand or (ii) fractional business under the Westin/Sheraton Licensed Marks (or license their trademarks or trade names to others to do any of the foregoing) anywhere in the world, until the earlier of the termination of the License Agreement or the tenth anniversary of the distribution date, subject to specific exceptions. Starwood retains the right to engage in the fractional business under other Starwood brands, subject to the parameters set forth in the License Agreement. Starwood also retains the right to engage in the wholeownership residential business under any of its brands.

We and our subsidiaries will agree not to engage, directly or indirectly, in the hotel business anywhere in the world, until the earlier of the termination of the License Agreement or the tenth anniversary of the distribution date, subject to specific exceptions.
This restriction does not prohibit our operation of the Transferred Properties or the transient rental of vacation ownership units, subject to the parameters set forth in the License Agreement. We are also expressly permitted to operate hotels as a Starwood franchisee under a franchise agreement with Starwood, subject to the parameters set forth in the License Agreement.

The Non-Competition Agreement will terminate if the License Agreement is terminated for any reason.

*
SPG Affiliation Agreement*
The SPG Program is Starwood’s award-winning proprietary frequent travel, customer loyalty, and multi-brand marketing program that encourages members to concentrate their stays within Starwood’s ten brands and to try new hotels, resorts and vacation ownership resorts in the Starwood family, allowing members to earn and redeem Starpoints for room stays, room upgrades, and airline flights with no blackout dates. In addition to issuing Starpoints for transient stays and meetings and events at our resorts, we offer Starpoints to our owners and potential owners as tour incentives, to incentivize the purchase of ownership interests, in exchange for vacation ownership usage rights, and for other uses.

We and our subsidiaries intend to enter into an SPG Affiliation Agreement with Starwood and PGI (collectively, the “SPG Entities”) under which we will continue to purchase Starpoints and offer owners, potential owners and guests certain benefits of the SPG Program at our vacation ownership resorts, including specified fractional projects, operated under the Licensed Marks, the Transferred Properties and other properties approved by Starwood.

_Use of Starpoints_. The SPG Affiliation Agreement will permit us to continue to use Starpoints for the purposes described above as long as we continue to market the receipt and use of Starpoints as an ancillary benefit of purchasing or using our products or for stays at our licensed properties. We may also request that the SPG Entities approve new types of uses for Starpoints.
Term. The SPG Affiliation Agreement will be coterminous with the License Agreement. If the term of the License Agreement expires, the term of the SPG Affiliation Agreement will continue for the “tail” period under the License Agreement.

_Costs and Payments._
Cost and Payment for Newly Purchased Starpoints. We will continue to pay PGI for Starpoints when they are issued to our owners, potential owners and guests. Our cost for Starpoints issued to our owners and potential owners for sales incentives, referrals, exchanges and to resolve certain customer service issues will be based on the price charged to an owner of hotel branded under a Starwood-owned brand for discretionary Starpoints. To the extent the rate per Starpoint charged by PGI to an owner of a hotel branded under a Starwood-owned brand increases, our rate will be adjusted accordingly. Further, if our usage of Starpoints becomes a materially larger percentage of the total SPG Program than it is today or if there are material changes in the redemption behaviors of the owners and prospective owners of interests in our properties operated under the Licensed Marks, we will negotiate in good faith with PGI to increase the premium we pay for newly issued Starpoints to offset the effect of these changes.

The fees and the cost per Starpoint for transient stays and meetings and events at our properties operated under the Licensed Marks will be the same as the fees and cost per Starpoint charged by PGI to other owners of a hotel branded under a Starwood-owned brand.
Payment for Our Inventory Use Through Starpoint Redemption. PGI will pay us for use of inventory at our properties operated under the Licensed Marks through Starpoint redemptions consistent with the manner in which it pays owners of a hotel branded under a Starwood-owned brand.
Transient Stays and Meetings and Events. We will continue to offer Starpoints to SPG Members for eligible stays and meetings and events at our licensed properties.

Inventory Availability for Starpoint Redemption. SPG Members will be permitted to continue to redeem Starpoints for eligible products and services at our licensed properties.

Certain Limitations. We will only use Starpoints in connection with the Licensed Business and properties operated under the Licensed Marks and not in connection with any vacation ownership business sold or operated under any other name or brand, or for any hotels, other lodging facilities, or other products or services. We will not be permitted to utilize or affiliate with any thirdparty hotel, destination club, or other lodging or travel loyalty program other than the SPG Program in connection with vacation ownership products branded under the Licensed Marks, other than any loyalty program that a permitted third-party vacation ownership exchange company provides.

Program Changes; Discontinuation of Program. The SPG Entities can change the SPG Program at any time, subject only to any express obligations or limitations set forth in the SPG Affiliation Agreement. In addition, the SPG Entities may discontinue the program at any time in accordance with the SPG Program terms.


----------



## SMHarman (May 3, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> Why do you keep calling it an "intermediate holding company?"  Its the new official name of the HOT timeshare segment, has been since June 2015, and from all indications in the official sec.gov documents will continue to be the official company name when ILG's acquisition of it is complete.  ILG's statements don't refer to it as anything other than "Vistana Signature Experiences," and you've now seen proof that domain names have been registered for that name.  What is "intermediate" about any of that?
> 
> Like I said, HOT had good reason to hold off and let the new parent company re-brand everything upon the sale completion, i.e. the real money it costs to make those user-end changes.  But ILG will have to make the changes because they're related to contingencies of both the ILG and MAR acquisitions of HOT holdings.



The details of the IHC.

And Page 100
'Our Spin-off from Starwood Hotels & Resorts Worldwide, Inc.
On February 10, 2015, Starwood announced a plan to spin-off its vacation ownership business to stockholders as a separate, publicly traded company. *Vistana was incorporated in Delaware on June 10, 2015 for the purpose of holding this business. *To effect the distribution, Starwood and Vistana will implement an internal reorganization that will result in Vistana owning Starwood’s vacation ownership business and the Transferred Properties. Vistana will include the following:
• The legal entities containing the majority of Starwood’s legacy vacation ownership business;
• The legal entity operating our internal timeshare points-based exchange, which provides our owners the flexibility to vacation at any resort within our vacation ownership network and the ability to convert their annual occupancy rights into Starpoints to redeem for stays within Starwood’s approximately 1,200 worldwide hotel and resort properties that participate in the SPG Program;
• The legal entities containing The Westin St. John Resort and Villas located in the U.S. Virgin Islands. The resort’s operations have historically been included in Starwood’s vacation ownership business since January 1, 2013, and have been included in all historical periods of Vistana’s combined financial statements; and 
• The legal entities containing the Transferred Properties that are being transferred from Starwood to Vistana for conversion, in whole or in part, to vacation ownership inventory over time. These properties include: The Westin Resort and Spa, Cancun; The Westin Resort and Spa, Puerto Vallarta; The Westin Resort and Spa, Los Cabos; Sheraton Kauai Resort; and Sheraton Steamboat Resort. The vacation ownership portion of Sheraton Steamboat Resort is currently included within the vacation ownership business; Vistana is obtaining the hotel associated with the resort.

*Certain entities* which historically have been included in Starwood’s vacation ownership and residential business, and whose operations are included in Vistana’s combined financial statements, *will be retained by Starwood after the spin-off*, as follows:
•  The entity that developed SRBH, which currently represents Vistana’s residential segment. The development of this project was completed in 2011, with opening in January 2012. The hotel portion of the project was transferred in 2012 to the Americas segment of Starwood as a wholly owned hotel. In addition to managing the development of SRBH, we also had responsibility for the marketing and sales efforts for the whole-ownership luxury residence portion of the project. The residential portion sold out in 2014 with a majority of the closings occurring in 2012 and 2013. The sell out of the residential portion of SRBH generated approximately $1.1 billion in total revenues; and
• *Two legal entities comprising Vistana’s ownership interests in Aruba*, which consist primarily of land held for development. These entities are currently included in Vistana’s vacation ownership sales and financing segment.

_[Note - There goes Aruba]_


----------



## SMHarman (May 3, 2016)

Seagila said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is fascinating, also this is.

http://www.whois.com/whois/starwoodhotels.com
Admin Organization: *STARWOOD HOTELS AND RESORTS WORLDWIDE, INC.*
Admin Street: One StarPoint
Admin City:  Stamford
Admin State/Province: CT
Admin Postal Code: 06902
Admin Country: US
Admin Phone: +1.2039646000

http://www.whois.com/whois/starwoodvacationownership.com
Registrant Organization: *STARWOOD HOTELS AND RESORTS WORLDWIDE, INC.*
Registrant Street: One StarPoint
Registrant City: Stamford 
Registrant State/Province: CT
Registrant Postal Code: 06902
Registrant Country: US
Registrant Phone: +1.2039646000

http://www.whois.com/whois/vistanavacationownership.com
Admin Organization: *SVO Trademark, Inc.*
Admin Street: San Marco Court
Admin City:  Orlando
Admin State/Province: FL
Admin Postal Code: 32819
Admin Country: US
Admin Phone: +1.2039646000

http://www.whois.com/whois/vistanasignatureexperiences.com
Admin Organization: *SVO Trademark, Inc.*
Admin Street: San Marco Court
Admin City:  Orlando
Admin State/Province: FL
Admin Postal Code: 32819
Admin Country: US
Admin Phone: +1.2039646000

They dropped the two new domain names into an entity called SVO Trademark, Inc, which is of course interesting in it's own name *SVO trademark*, not VSE Trademark, Inc.  I imagine this company rolls up to VSE Inc, though that is a guess.  After all, it makes little sense for HOT to retain these TMs on closure.


----------



## lorenmd (May 4, 2016)

well at my owners update they are selling westin vacation club ownership and sheraton vacation club ownership  and flex ownership which contains westin and sheraton vacation clubs  they said they have rights to use the names for 80 years.


----------



## lizap (May 4, 2016)

Sue, I don't see that any of these comments are directed toward Denise personally.  We all have great respect for her and her judgement/advice.  I think posters genuinely feel that there is a more appropriate title other than 'Vistana Signature Experiences (formerly Starwood)'.  




SueDonJ said:


> Contrasted with Marriott's timeshare spin-off the stock issues here aren't unusual or an indicator of anything other than Starwood spinning off the timeshares to a newly-created company (VSE) and immediately positioning it for a sale to another company.  Again contrasting with Marriott's spin-off everything seems positioned here such that ILG is acquiring VSE with absolutely no indication that another name change is planned, but with all indications that system-wide VSE rebranding will be required upon the sale completion.
> 
> But you're right, we assume, based on what we know.  Do you know something that the rest of us don't, that leads you to so strongly deny what appears to be happening?
> 
> ...


----------



## Helios (May 4, 2016)

SMHarman said:


> That is fascinating, also this is.
> 
> http://www.whois.com/whois/starwoodhotels.com
> Admin Organization: *STARWOOD HOTELS AND RESORTS WORLDWIDE, INC.*
> ...



Thanks for posting.  Somebody did his homework and knows the fact...


----------



## SMHarman (May 4, 2016)

lorenmd said:


> well at my owners update they are selling westin vacation club ownership and sheraton vacation club ownership  and flex ownership which contains westin and sheraton vacation clubs  they said they have rights to use the names for 80 years.


It's actually 80 years with two 30 year extensions and a final 30 year non exclusive tail for the locations already using those marks. 

So 80+30+30+30 or 170 years in total!!!

There are few 170 year old brands in the world. Stella Artois is from 1366. Most others are confectionary and booze. Disney has not turned 100 yet. 



SMHarman said:


> Page 149
> *License Agreement*
> We intend to enter into the License Agreement with Starwood pursuant to which Starwood will grant us the exclusive right to use the Westin and Sheraton marks (collectively, the “Westin/Sheraton Licensed Marks”) in connection with the operation of our vacation ownership business. We will be permitted to use the Westin/Sheraton Licensed Marks where we currently operate our vacation ownership business and in approved new locations around the world where we expand our business, subject to obtaining Starwood’s approval pursuant to the License Agreement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pedro (May 4, 2016)

"What’s in a name? that which we call a rose by any other name would smell as sweet"



William Shakespeare's play _Romeo and Juliet, _Act II, Scene II https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_rose_by_any_other_name_would_smell_as_sweet#cite_note-1


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 4, 2016)

There is a lot in a 'name' - aka Brand

As with another post - I would have never bought into a TS (VOI) if it wasn't for the Westin name (obvious from the 4 Westin TS resorts I own).  

It seems that few remember when OUR forum was combined with 'Other Timeshare Resorts' not that long ago.

The key point is that Westin and Sheraton TS resorts will continue to use the same names and not rebrand to VSE.  If they change their names (Brands), then this forum should reflect this change - not before.
IMO


----------



## DeniseM (May 4, 2016)

Unfortunately, the roll-over to ILG has been delayed a few days.  

When we see what name "SVO" has actually been changed to, we will re-visit this topic.


----------



## SMHarman (May 4, 2016)

moto x said:


> Thanks for posting.  Somebody did his homework and knows the fact...


They did this the same day the pro forma form 10 was filed in June 2015.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 12, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> > WHAT IS VISTANA™ SIGNATURE EXPERIENCES, INC.?
> >
> > Vistana Signature Experiences is the name of our new company, (formerly Starwood Vacation Ownership), which provides leisure opportunities that best fit the needs of today’s travelers, and is the exclusive provider of Westin® and Sheraton® vacation ownership through the *Vistana Signature Network*.



I think you have a name there...


----------



## KACTravels (May 19, 2016)

From May Newsletter:
SHERATON VACATION CLUB AND WESTIN VACATION CLUB

Sheraton® Vacation Club and Westin® Vacation Club bring you a world of inspiring travel options. This is your opportunity to create the vacation experiences of a lifetime.

Explore Sheraton Vacation Club 

Explore Westin Vacation Club


----------



## SMHarman (May 19, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I think you have a name there...


But the website is Vistana and the sub forum name is a huge mouthful. 

Can Signature Experiences be removed from the sub forum name just like the website address.


----------



## KACTravels (May 19, 2016)

KACTravels said:


> From May Newsletter:
> SHERATON VACATION CLUB AND WESTIN VACATION CLUB
> 
> Sheraton® Vacation Club and Westin® Vacation Club bring you a world of inspiring travel options. This is your opportunity to create the vacation experiences of a lifetime.
> ...



My comment was to just point out that the Newsletter has the names "Sheraton Vacation Club &  Westin Vacation Club" called out specifically.


----------



## Ron98GT (May 19, 2016)

KACTravels said:


> My comment was to just point out that the Newsletter has the names "Sheraton Vacation Club &  Westin Vacation Club" called out specifically.


The whole think is very confusing:

https://www.sheratonvacationclub.co...-Sheraton-US&gclid=CO-9uamv5swCFceBfgodNLcCag

Shetaton TS's have their own vacation club.

Westin TS's have their own vacation club.

But, they are part of Vistana Signature Experience.

But wait, they are all part of SPG, or no wait again, because SPG, Westin TS's, & Sheraton TS's, are part of Vistana.  But don't confuse Starwood with SPG, because Starwood are the Sheraton/Weston hotels, which were purchased by Marriott.  But what about SPG?

But no, wait again, last month we just stayed at the Marques de Riscal hotel, in Elciego, Spain, which is part of the SPG (Starwood, but not a TS) Luxury Resort Collection (Marriott?). If SPG is now part of Vistana (TS's), why am I getting SPG hotel points for staying in a hotel?

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/luxury/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=1539&language=en_US


What a freak'in mess.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 19, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> The whole think is very confusing:
> 
> https://www.sheratonvacationclub.co...-Sheraton-US&gclid=CO-9uamv5swCFceBfgodNLcCag
> 
> ...



It really isn't all that confusing, IMO.

The Starwood timeshare spin-off is complete and the entire structure is now Vistana Signature Experiences under the Interval Leisure Group umbrella.  It appears from various statements that VSE will be expanding to include many more timeshare usage options than the existing Sheraton, Westin and other branded properties.  (For that reason I think it's more correct to leave this forum name as it is, because why leave the door open to making more changes when they roll out new brands/options under the VSE umbrella?) 

The Marriott acquisition of Starwood Hotels hasn't been completed yet but statements from all parties indicate that at least in the immediate aftermath all of the existing branded hotel names will remain as is, and that the well-established brands will remain longterm.  In the future Marriott may phase out or consolidate certain brands under the similar-style Marriott brand names, but IMO that won't happen without widespread notice and a healthy lead time.

Starwood, VSE and Marriott say that the SPG program will also be continuing as is for the time being and in the immediate aftermath of the hotel business acquisition.  Again, Marriott may eventually phase out the SPG name/program by consolidating it with the Marriott Rewards program OR combining the two under a new name.  But in the meantime there are no changes at all to the SPG program; the existing SPG benefits/awards/earnings haven't changed for Starwood hotel users and VSE timeshare owners. If/when it happens, IMO that will also be a well-publicized change.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 19, 2016)

It is not confusing, but OUR new forum name sucks, and should represent Westin and Sheraton Vacation Clubs (all but HRA and VBC are captured under these clubs), and not VSE. IMO

That would be like naming a beer forum 'InBev' when it is discussing Budweiser (InBev is the Belgian company that owns Bud).

Is it a coincidence that postings to this forum have declined since the name change?


----------



## LisaRex (May 19, 2016)

I'm not a huge fan of the Vistana Signature Experiences name, but it makes perfect sense to re-name our TUG forum that moniker, since it IS our official new name.  Starwood buyers know about the name change, and new owners are much more likely to search "Vistana Signature Experiences" than "Westin and Sheraton Vacation Clubs".


----------



## canesfan (May 19, 2016)

If they are smart with their marketing, potential new buyers will not know Vistana at all.  They are paying a good deal of money for the Westin/Sheraton branding and it would be wasteful to use Vistana. 

Personally I would have NEVER bought Vistana. 

Luxury Collection is a Starwood division of hotels. Starwood also has Tribute hotels. Autograph is Marriott's. Some of those groups I could see blending over time once the merger is complete.


----------



## LisaRex (May 19, 2016)

canesfan said:


> Personally I would have NEVER bought Vistana.



Are you saying that you would have never bought your WESTIN timeshare had the exchange club been named Vistana Signature experiences instead of Starwood Vacation Ownership?  Because VSE replaces SVO.

Me? I actually had no idea that "Starwood" was the name of the holding group for the Sheraton/Westin/W/etc brands, until I bought at Westin Ka'anapali and became a Starwood Vacation Ownership member.  So, in my decision making process, "SVO" meant nothing to me.   

However, the cache of the "Westin" name most definitely appealed to me.  In fact, it was probably one of the (subconscious) reasons why I chose WKORV  over the Marriott Maui Ocean Resort, which I was seriously considering buying. 

So, IMO, since the "Westin" and "Sheraton" brands aren't going away, I don't think it really matters all that much what they call the exchange club/management team.  VSE's cache will increase simply because it's the exchange club for Westin and Sheraton timeshares, which are well regarded.


----------



## Markus (May 19, 2016)

LisaRex said:


> Are you saying that you would have never bought your WESTIN timeshare had the exchange club been named Vistana Signature experiences instead of Starwood Vacation Ownership?  Because VSE replaces SVO.
> 
> Me? I actually had no idea that "Starwood" was the name of the holding group for the Sheraton/Westin/W/etc brands, until I bought at Westin Ka'anapali and became a Starwood Vacation Ownership member.  So, in my decision making process, "SVO" meant nothing to me.
> 
> ...


I agree, I bought the Westin name as well.

Markus


----------



## canesfan (May 19, 2016)

LisaRex said:


> Are you saying that you would have never bought your WESTIN timeshare had the exchange club been named Vistana Signature experiences instead of Starwood Vacation Ownership?  Because VSE replaces SVO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yes, I'm saying if it were own by ILG and under Vistana Signature Experiences, I don't think I would have bought. I did know Starwood, as we were travelers to begin. We too, were debating between Marriott and Starwood. I'm saying they should continue to market them as Westin & Sheraton and leave Vistana to purely paperwork. That's where I see the problem with the new website & our name. At least the website dropped signature experiences. 
Another point, there's a lot of owners out there that aren't as educated as we are about our timeshare & what's happening with the sales of SVO & HOT.  I was just talking to someone who owns WKV. She has no idea what's going on and just did an owner's update. They tried to get her to trade her WKV for Sheraton  Homeoptions. Thank goodness when she saw the price she walked away. She thought the reason she needs Homeoptions is because of the Marriott sale.


----------



## blahblah18 (May 20, 2016)

I'm firmly in the "hate the new brand" camp.

We bought Starwood, because we knew and trusted Starwood.   And we fully understood the relationship between the Starwood, Westin and Sheraton brands -- it's well known and understood by travellers around the world.

If, on my first timeshare tour, we'd been told "We're Vistana, and we build and sell Westin and Sheraton resorts" it would have been off-putting and made me less comfortable -- even though I fully get that hotel brands are commodities that are licensed to other companies (ie who are not Starwood!)whose names the travelling public usually never hear.

This new "We're Vistana, and we have Westin and Sheraton properties and we're affiliated with SPG" branding really seems crazy to me.

"Vistana" is the new corporate entity, owned in turn by ILG, that owns and sells Westin and Sheraton resorts.  I'd have to think that one of the options available to them was to continue operating as Starwood Vacation Ownership.  (I'd be shocked if that wasn't an option for the new company.  Starwood, after all, is in the business of licensing their brands to other companies who build, own, and manage hotels and resorts.  Their core business is not building hotels, it's selling/licensing the brands that they've created to developers.)

The operating brand for the new timeshare entity does not have to match the name of the corporation who owns it.  There was huge value in carrying the Starwood name in their branding -- and as I see the new web-site and marketing materials, I see that value fading away.

Consider that Starwood, as a company, owns very, very few properties now.  They sell the brands, the systems, the management, and the SPG program to hundreds upon hundreds of other companies who actually own and operate those Starwood branded hotels and resorts.  Vistana is just one of those companies.  But it's the only one tossing its own brand into the mix with all of those established and trusted Starwood brands. 

The Westin Bonaventure Hotel in LA, for example, is owned and operated by a company called Interstate Hotels.  But hardly anyone will have ever heard of Interstate Hotels.  Because, at that property and the others that they own, they brand themselves only as Westin, Starwood, and SPG.   You're not staying at a "Westin owned by Interstate Hotels" or at "Interstate Hotels, the downtown LA licensee of the Westin brand".  You're staying at a Westin. Period.  That's the business model.  That's what guest want and expect and trust -- "Westin", not "Interstate who licenses Westin and participates in SPG".  

Yes, guests there are actually customers of Interstate, but they'd never know it.  And that's by design, because the value and the consumer trust is in the Starwood branding ... not in the branding of the hotel owner or development company. 

The Vistana name should have been relegated to the back office in Orlando and the name on the bank accounts and the legal set-up.  It should never have been tossed into the consumer branding mix, as it just confuses and devalues the other established Starwood brands that are being used alongside it.


----------



## bizaro86 (May 20, 2016)

Actually, I doubt HOT can license the Starwood brand.

Starwood Hotels was created by Barry Sterlicht's Starwood Capital. While they are no longer associated,  Starwood Capital still exists, and is still creating public companies using the Starwoo name. Ie SFR and STWD are both public real estate entities with Starwood Capital heritage.

I would guess HOT is allowed to use the Starwood brand, but I doubt they could create a new public real estate co with it, since that is literally Starwood Capital's business.


----------



## dsmrp (May 20, 2016)

bizaro86 said:


> Actually, I doubt HOT can license the Starwood brand.
> 
> Starwood Hotels was created by Barry Sterlicht's Starwood Capital. While they are no longer associated,  Starwood Capital still exists, and is still creating public companies using the Starwoo name. Ie SFR and STWD are both public real estate entities with Starwood Capital heritage.
> 
> I would guess HOT is allowed to use the Starwood brand, but I doubt they could create a new public real estate co with it, since that is literally Starwood Capital's business.



I agree Starwood Capital is alive and well. IMO, I think they would want to keep their parent company name (brand) to themselves.




blahblah18 said:


> ....
> The Vistana name should have been relegated to the back office in Orlando and the name on the bank accounts and the legal set-up.  It should never have been tossed into the consumer branding mix, as it just confuses and *devalues the other established Starwood brands* that are being used alongside it.



I think this is the crux of why a lot of people here don't like the name.
It potentially devalues their timeshares, in particular the Westin ones, in the eyes of future buyers and resale market ???
As long as VSE can use The Westin/Sheraton brands, can maintain the quality associated with the brands and can improve access to reserve units, then perceived value shouldn't change long term.  It's the short term that seems to have people worried.




DavidnRobin said:


> It is not confusing, but OUR new forum name sucks, and should represent Westin and Sheraton Vacation Clubs (all but HRA and VBC are captured under these clubs), and not VSE. IMO
> ...
> 
> Is it a coincidence that postings to this forum have declined since the name change?



Forum postings have gone down appreciably in recent months, but not just because of the forum name change.  IMO major contributing factors for decline are:
1. Lack of exchange inventory internally and externally in II. Fewer sightings and smaller units available in II. Great uptrades have dried up (or so I've heard). The good Starwood traders are not so good now, and more people are trying to give away their voluntary TS units rather than asking how to maximize their usage.
2. ILG-VSE new company.  The forum advice for many months has been to hold off on purchases until the dust settles and VSE makes potential new policy and vacation club changes. So we'e in a wait and see holding pattern.
3. Flex options. So expensive on the face of it, maybe Sales aren't very successful selling them, with far fewer buyers to have second thoughts.


----------



## lizap (May 20, 2016)

My guess is most people will never hear or know anything about the term 'Vistana'.  ILG will market TSs under the Sheraton and Westin brands.  There's  really no reason to do otherwise and every reason to.  I also believe Westin and Sheraton Timeshares would be a more appropriate title, and I think as time passes, it will be clear that ILG intends to market under these names and not Vistana. I think the term Vistana will be confusing especially to people new to TSs and trying to learn more.


----------



## canesfan (May 21, 2016)

Vistana will have to be introduced because it's the website name and also their Twitter  & IG account names. It's hard to have a social presence if no one knows your business name.   But I agree, I think the emphasis will be on Westin & Sheraton as much as possible.


----------



## Ron98GT (May 21, 2016)

You don't call the "Hilton / HGVC" forum "Blackstone".

To be comparable the name should be "Westin / Sheraton / SPG".

If SPG gets sold off, then the name should be "Westin / Sheraton" or "Westin & Sheraton Vacation Clubs".

Makes sense to me, but then what do I know:

https://www.vistana.com/


----------



## lizap (May 21, 2016)

The majority of people on this forum feel this way.  I wish the 'powers that be' would take our wishes into consideration and modify the name of the forum.




Ron98GT said:


> You don't call the "Hilton / HGVC" forum "Blackstone".
> 
> To be comparable the name should be "Westin / Sheraton / SPG".
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaRex (May 21, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> You don't call the "Hilton / HGVC" forum "Blackstone".
> 
> To be comparable the name should be "Westin / Sheraton / SPG".



Why wasn't this argument made when the forum was named "Starwood Vacation Ownership" instead of "Westin/Sheraton"?  VSE replaced SVO.


----------



## LisaRex (May 21, 2016)

lizap said:


> The majority of people on this forum feel this way.  I wish the 'powers that be' would take our wishes into consideration and modify the name of the forum.



IMO, the majority of the people in this forum don't really care.  I think that there are a few people who HATE the name and they just happen to be more passionate than the people who are going .

I could be wrong.


----------



## SMHarman (May 21, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> You don't call the "Hilton / HGVC" forum "Blackstone".
> 
> To be comparable the name should be "Westin / Sheraton / SPG".
> 
> ...


And me. Also the Marriott one is not named after the holding company


----------



## SMHarman (May 21, 2016)

LisaRex said:


> Why wasn't this argument made when the forum was named "Starwood Vacation Ownership" instead of "Westin/Sheraton"?  VSE replaced SVO.


The was no conversation


----------



## SMHarman (May 21, 2016)

LisaRex said:


> IMO, the majority of the people in this forum don't really care.  I think that there are a few people who HATE the name and they just happen to be more passionate than the people who are going .
> 
> I could be wrong.


I don't hate the name. I feel 
1 it is the legal entity name 
2 not reflective of domain name 
3 overly long sub forum title 
4 does not reflect brand marketing. 
And more


----------



## pacman777 (May 21, 2016)

Why not label the forum:

Vistana: Westin and Sheraton Vacation Clubs (formerly Starwood Vacation Ownership)


----------



## Ken555 (May 21, 2016)

LisaRex said:


> Why wasn't this argument made when the forum was named "Starwood Vacation Ownership" instead of "Westin/Sheraton"?  VSE replaced SVO.





Many (most?) SVN owners knew "Starwood" due to their hotel marketing programs, so it was tightly tied to the timeshare brands. Vistana is not, and won't be, tied to the hotel program in a similar way (or has something changed?). It's only a timeshare. Of course, it's also a horrible name. But, it's still only a timeshare program. For obvious reasons, this forum should represent the brands which most people would associate with the timeshares...and that's not Vistana.

I'd prefer this forum to be called "Westin/Sheraton Timeshares (formerly Starwood)" or similar. I think it's much less confusing, easily identifiable by new visitors to the site, and just makes sense. The name can be changed in future whenever needed...nothing lasts forever, so if the brands change again we can adapt.


----------



## Ken555 (May 21, 2016)

pacman777 said:


> Why not label the forum:
> 
> 
> 
> Vistana: Westin and Sheraton Vacation Clubs (formerly Starwood Vacation Ownership)





Yes, this is a good option (and better than the one I just posted).


----------



## Helios (May 21, 2016)

Personally, I find this thread extremely hilarious.

Question, if the powers at be owned an Audi, Bentley, Bugatti, Ducati, Lamborghini, Porsche, etc...would they say they own a Volkswagen Aktiengesellschaft (Volkswagen Group) vehicle?

Would someone looking for a vehicle, with the right wallet and taste of course, not buy a Bentley because the parent company's name is Volkswagen Group?

It seems the answers are yes...

I understand posters points, but I find the name inconsequential...:ignore:...YMMV.


----------



## Helios (May 21, 2016)

Ken555 said:


> Yes, this is a good option (and better than the one I just posted).



I like this name as well.


----------



## Helios (May 21, 2016)

Ken555 said:


> Yes, this is a good option (and better than the one I just posted).



Sorry, somehow managed to post twice.


----------



## Ron98GT (May 21, 2016)

LisaRex said:


> Why wasn't this argument made when the forum was named "Starwood Vacation Ownership" instead of "Westin/Sheraton"?  VSE replaced SVO.


Please correct me if I'm wrong, BUT, I believe that Westin & Sheraton were part of the "Starwood Vacation Club", where-as now they have broken into 2 distinct vacation clubs "Westin Vacation Club" and "Sheraton Vacation Club".

Either way, when I want to stay at a SPG hotel, I'll make it thru SPG.  When I want to stay at a Westin TS, it will be with Westin (actually II, but I will book a Westin TS).  I doubt that the name Vistana will ever come-up, except on this web site, and that's ok, because I know to click on the Forum under "Marriott".


----------



## Ron98GT (May 21, 2016)

moto x said:


> Personally, I find this thread extremely hilarious.
> 
> Question, if the powers at be owned an Audi, Bentley, Bugatti, Ducati, Lamborghini, Porsche, etc...would they say they own a Volkswagen Aktiengesellschaft (Volkswagen Group) vehicle?
> 
> I understand posters points, but I find the name inconsequential...:ignore:...YMMV.



:hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical:


----------



## alexadeparis (May 22, 2016)

Given that none of the other branded forums here are identified by their respective holding company, this is both unprecedented and also is an awkward mouthful. I believe it should just be "Westin/Sheraton Vacation Club by VSE" or something similar. I really hope that a reasonable compromise can be reached.


----------



## LisaRex (May 22, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, BUT, I believe that Westin & Sheraton were part of the "Starwood Vacation Club", where-as now they have broken into 2 distinct vacation clubs "Westin Vacation Club" and "Sheraton Vacation Club".
> 
> Either way, when I want to stay at a SPG hotel, I'll make it thru SPG.  When I want to stay at a Westin TS, it will be with Westin (actually II, but I will book a Westin TS).  I doubt that the name Vistana will ever come-up, except on this web site, and that's ok, because I know to click on the Forum under "Marriott".



Here is what I understand: When I want to stay at a SPG hotel, I'll make reservations through SPG, for now.  However, since Marriott now owns most of the former Starwood branded hotels, they will eventually combine the loyalty programs and SPG will cease to exist.  (The CEO has pretty much said that this will eventually happen, and it's making SPG elites very nervous.) At that time, StarPoints will probably convert to MR points, maybe at a 1:2 or 1:3 basis, but that is still up in the air. While we may reserve a Westin hotel by typing in the website for that specific hotel, we will actually be using Marriott's portal, because Marriott is the new owner of the Westin hotels.  

As far as the timeshare division goes, while I used to be a Starwood Vacation ownership member, I am now a Vistana Signature Experiences owners.  If I want to exchange from SVV to any other timeshare that participated in the former Starwood Vacation Network at the time of the merger,  I'll use StarOptions* via the VSE portal.  I used to use the SVO portal, but shortly after the timeshare branch was spun off, they changed their name from Starwood Vacation Ownership to Vistana Signature Experiences.  This was a deliberate attempt to distance the timeshare division from the hotel division because both had "Starwood" in their names, and the hotel branch was up for sale.  So the name change from SVO to VSE would have happened with or without the II acquisition. 

*VSE chose to keep the term "StarOptions" for the internal currency VSE owners will use to exchange to other timeshares.  So we are all VSE owners, and mandatory VSE owners will still have SOs.  If you want to exchange, you can either use SOs or you can deposit your week into II.  Same as before.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (May 22, 2016)

I can't believe I'm replying to this thread because basically, I can't believe it is even a topic of conversation at all, let alone a debate.

That said, what about Westin & Sheraton Resort System


----------



## lizap (May 22, 2016)

Not true, based on the results of the poll Denise set up...




LisaRex said:


> IMO, the majority of the people in this forum don't really care.  I think that there are a few people who HATE the name and they just happen to be more passionate than the people who are going .
> 
> I could be wrong.


----------



## YYJMSP (May 22, 2016)

lizap said:


> Not true, based on the results of the poll Denise set up...



There were only 28 votes in the poll, so I'm not sure if that's a statistically large enough sample to project what all of the members of this forum feel...


----------



## lizap (May 22, 2016)

We don't know for sure if the results would generalize to all members of this forum, but I suspect they would. The poll was posted by Denise and it is what we have. I don't understand why it would be a big deal to change the name to Westin and Sheraton Timeshares or something similar.  I think the current title is especially problematic for people who are new to TSing wanting to learn more about Westin and Sheraton TSs.  As a public forum, I would hope the wishes of the majority of participants/members would be taken into consideration in situations such as this.




YYJMSP said:


> There were only 28 votes in the poll, so I'm not sure if that's a statistically large enough sample to project what all of the members of this forum feel...


----------



## LisaRex (May 22, 2016)

lizap said:


> Not true, based on the results of the poll Denise set up...



I read the poll as asking people what we would rename SVO, if we had the power to do so.  That's completely different from asking what we should name this forum in light of the fact that Vistana Signature Experiences was the chosen name.  Those are two completely different topics. 

It's pretty obvious that TPTB here at Tug have already decided that this forum should reflect SVO's new name.  And I agree with them, even though I don't like the new name.  Whatever argument people come up with against  VSE also applied to SVO (e.g. the name "Westin" or "Sheraton" doesn't appear in the title, how could new owners know how to find this forum), and yet no one (to the best of my knowledge) appealed to change the name from "Starwood Vacation Ownership" to "Westin and Sheraton Vacation Ownership."

No, VSE is the successor to SVO, whether we like the name or not, or whether we like the fact that our new owner doesn't enjoy a great reputation in the industry.  Besides, the front running name is both awkward, and it leaves Harborside out in the cold, not to mention any other acquisitions that might be folded into VSE that might not have any of the current brands folded into VSE.


----------



## ArizonaSun4Fun (May 22, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> It appears that Starwood owners are in the throes of the 5 stages of grief over the death of the Starwood name.
> 
> 1. Denial - We were in this stage for awhile.  Yeah, there was an announcement made about the name change, but we didn't see any changes, so we ignored it.
> 
> ...



WOW!!  This couldn't be more true!!  From a less passionate owner, this is hilarious seeing how bent out of shape people get from changing the name "Starwood" to "Vistana."


----------



## ArizonaSun4Fun (May 22, 2016)

Imagine a possible future, when "Vistana" is made up of a Westin Vacation Club, a Sheraton Vacation Club, a Hyatt Vacation Club, and perhaps others.  Are we going to change the name of the Forum each time something new is added or taken away?  Perhaps we should separate Westin and Sheraton into two separate Forums and list them all in the "Other Timeshare Systems" Forum with Hyatt.

Why might a separate brand name like "Vistana" make sense?  Perhaps the plan is for each individual club to allow new points purchased to reserve a reservation is their home club 12 months out from the desired vacation date.  At eight months out, you can change your home ownership to "Gold Points," or StarOptions if you prefer, for a fee, that will allow you to book available dates in the other various Vacation Clubs owned by ILG  (The "Vistana" owned clubs.)  If you don't like those options, then, for a fee, you can change your points to a different currency that allows you to book any of the available resorts that trade through Interval International.

There is a reason for separating the FORMER Starwood Vacation Ownership into a Westin Vacation Club and a Sheraton Vacation Club.  The Sheraton Flex Program already exists.  The Hyatt program is being changed into a pure points program, and I'm sure Westin is right behind at a premium price point.  They need an umbrella name and shared ownership in order to achieve the promised synergies to investors.  (Not to mention exchange fee revenue in addition to point sales.)


----------



## Ken555 (May 22, 2016)

What I find most amusing about this thread is that people are posting that it's a silly topic yet continue to express their own opinion, as if it's unimportant in the extreme but...are forced to write about it anyway.

For myself, I think it's reasonable to discuss the name of the forum. After all, it's the best method visitors (and members) to the site will use to quickly locate it. Care to bet new owners or prospects who attend a presentation at a resort aren't aware of the name "Vistana" at all?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lizap (May 22, 2016)

Pure speculation.. 



ArizonaSun4Fun said:


> Imagine a possible future, when "Vistana" is made up of a Westin Vacation Club, a Sheraton Vacation Club, a Hyatt Vacation Club, and perhaps others.  Are we going to change the name of the Forum each time something new is added or taken away?  Perhaps we should separate Westin and Sheraton into two separate Forums and list them all in the "Other Timeshare Systems" Forum with Hyatt.
> 
> Why might a separate brand name like "Vistana" make sense?  Perhaps the plan is for each individual club to allow new points purchased to reserve a reservation is their home club 12 months out from the desired vacation date.  At eight months out, you can change your home ownership to "Gold Points," or StarOptions if you prefer, for a fee, that will allow you to book available dates in the other various Vacation Clubs owned by ILG  (The "Vistana" owned clubs.)  If you don't like those options, then, for a fee, you can change your points to a different currency that allows you to book any of the available resorts that trade through Interval International.
> 
> There is a reason for separating the FORMER Starwood Vacation Ownership into a Westin Vacation Club and a Sheraton Vacation Club.  The Sheraton Flex Program already exists.  The Hyatt program is being changed into a pure points program, and I'm sure Westin is right behind at a premium price point.  They need an umbrella name and shared ownership in order to achieve the promised synergies to investors.  (Not to mention exchange fee revenue in addition to point sales.)


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 24, 2016)

Ken555 said:


> What I find most amusing about this thread is that people are posting that it's a silly topic yet continue to express their own opinion, as if it's unimportant in the extreme but...are forced to write about it anyway.
> 
> For myself, I think it's reasonable to discuss the name of the forum. After all, it's the best method visitors (and members) to the site will use to quickly locate it. Care to bet new owners or prospects who attend a presentation at a resort aren't aware of the name "Vistana" at all?
> 
> ...



Exactly.

While I do not like the name - this wasn't the point of my posts.  Heck, way less than 1% of VSE (SVO) owners likely even know about TUG.

My point was about 'Branding' - irrespective of jumping the gun on the forum name change.

Ask 100 people who are familiar with traveling or time sharing.

Most will know the name Westin or Sheraton.
Many may be familiar with Starwood - and that Westin and Sheraton are (were) under the Starwood umbrella, and have timeshares as well.

Few will know anything about Vistana Signature Experience (unless the follow Hospitality industry via the Stock Market - or TUG, or those non-Tuggers that pay attention)

our forum name should reflect the Brand - not the Holding Company...
IMO


----------



## TUGBrian (May 24, 2016)

did notice a number of email change requests from starwoodvo.com....to vistana.com

its pretty safe to say the starwood name is going away completely...eventually.


----------



## Ken555 (May 25, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> did notice a number of email change requests from starwoodvo.com....to vistana.com



Corporate email domain change is expected.



> its pretty safe to say the starwood name is going away completely...eventually.




I think we are all in agreement about that; however, the name by which they market their product doesn't appear to be Vistana so it might be wise to reconsider the name of this forum.


----------



## lorenmd (May 26, 2016)

i just had to call my owner's association and they answer the phone sheraton vacation club


----------



## klpca (May 26, 2016)

Interval calls it "Vistana" something when they answer the phone. I used to reach the "Starwood Desk". 

I couldn't quite understand what they said with they answered the phone today, but it definitely started with Vistana.


----------



## LisaRex (May 26, 2016)

lorenmd said:


> i just had to call my owner's association and they answer the phone sheraton vacation club



They've always had separate reservation phone lines for Westin and Sheraton owners (and, it appears, HRA owners and Lakeside Terrace owners!), too. They never answered the phone as "Starwood."


----------



## SMHarman (May 26, 2016)

LisaRex said:


> They've always had separate reservation phone lines for Westin and Sheraton owners (and, it appears, HRA owners and Lakeside Terrace owners!), too. They never answered the phone as "Starwood."


Yet the title here says formally Stanwood.


----------



## LisaRex (May 26, 2016)

SMHarman said:


> Yet the title here says formally Stanwood.



And yet no one complained then that the name should be changed to "Westin and Starwood Vacation Clubs."


----------



## VacationForever (May 26, 2016)

LisaRex said:


> They've always had separate reservation phone lines for Westin and Sheraton owners (and, it appears, HRA owners and Lakeside Terrace owners!), too. They never answered the phone as "Starwood."



Actually they did... the II number that I used was always answered as "Starwood Desk".  I usually asked if I needed to speak to someone else about my Marriott exchange and they would say that they handed both Starwood and Marriott.


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 29, 2019)

So in the spirit of the New Year, new TUG forum software (fantastic - thank you @TUGBrian), and reorganization of the TUG forums (welcome to the top level WorldMark owners!) I thought I would dust off the cobwebs from this thread and see what others think of the Vistana forum name?

Personally I think we should now drop the "(formerly Starwood)" from the title since we are now coming up to four years since the name change and the Starwood name has now been thrown into the dustbin of history.  Given the takeover by Marriott and the integration plans that are upcoming it seems that the Vistana name is also on the way out.  Most communications I am getting are from the Sheraton or Westin Vacation Club rather than Vistana.

What would others think of renaming the forum to drop Starwood and incorporate the Westin and Sheraton names?

Can meets worms...discuss!


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 29, 2019)

jabberwocky said:


> So in the spirit of the New Year, new TUG forum software (fantastic - thank you @TUGBrian), and reorganization of the TUG forums (welcome to the top level WorldMark owners!) I thought I would dust off the cobwebs from this thread and see what others think of the Vistana forum name?
> 
> Personally I think we should now drop the "(formerly Starwood)" from the title since we are now coming up to four years since the name change and the Starwood name has now been thrown into the dustbin of history.  Given the takeover by Marriott and the integration plans that are upcoming it seems that the Vistana name is also on the way out.  Most communications I am getting are from the Sheraton or Westin Vacation Club rather than Vistana.
> 
> ...


I was just thinking about this yesterday too. I agree with an updated forum name.

Perhaps "Westin & Sheraton Vacation Clubs (Vistana)"

I don't think you want to leave Vistana out of the forum name since it is probably what many people searching the web will search for, in addition to Sheraton and Westin. Not sure there is a real clean way to name the forum but "(Formally Starwood)" certainly needs to go.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 29, 2019)

yea, we can edit the vistana title...although the term "vistana signature experiences" likely needs to stay since thats the most searched term by owners looking for info for that. (and its the name of the system)


----------



## DannyTS (Dec 29, 2019)

speaking of searches @TUGBrian , many times we need to search short words or acronyms: RCI, VSN, SDO, WLR etc. As you know most TUGgers use those rather than the full names.  The system does not allow such 2 or 3 letter searches but it would be beneficial IMO if the most commonly used would be exempted from this rule. Thank you for updating the site by the way, it is great.


----------



## controller1 (Dec 29, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> yea, we can edit the vistana title...although the term "vistana signature experiences" likely needs to stay since thats the most searched term by owners looking for info for that. (and its the name of the system)



I agree we should drop Starwood but we should retain Vistana Signature Experiences as all of my association emails come from "Vistana Signature Experiences". I would have no problem including Westin and Sheraton.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 29, 2019)

yes, for short searches like that you would need to use the google search tool  https://search.tug2.net


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 30, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> yea, we can edit the vistana title...although the term "vistana signature experiences" likely needs to stay since thats the most searched term by owners looking for info for that. (and its the name of the system)


It would seem that based on Google Trends, the term "Vistana Signature Experiences" is the least searched when compared to Westin or Sheraton Vacation Club





The term "Vistana" dwarfs them all. 




I see no reason to have "Signature Experiences" in the name. It needlessly makes the title too long to prevent adding any reference to Sheraton or Westin in the title.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 30, 2019)

ok..we can tinker around with it a bit.  see how it looks to folks!  thats about a short as I can make it!


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 30, 2019)

I like it! 

Thanks Brian!


----------



## controller1 (Dec 30, 2019)

I like it!


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Yes!  Clear and inclusive.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 30, 2019)

Works for me!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 31, 2019)

Hilarious- this isn’t much different than someone suggested back in 2016.

Vistana (Westin & Sheraton Vacation Clubs)

of course leaves out Harborside... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 31, 2019)

DavidnRobin said:


> Hilarious- this isn’t much different than someone suggested back in 2016.
> 
> Vistana (Westin & Sheraton Vacation Clubs)
> 
> of course leaves out Harborside...



It’s part of the reason why I reached back to the old thread rather than starting a new one!

Until Harborside plays nice with the rest of the family and gives elite night credits for stays they can stay in the doghouse!


----------

